# When is everyone going to Disney?



## dischick87

I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


----------



## SKYYCAMEL

My wife and I are going 9/11 - 9/18.  Our second time together and the first without kids!


----------



## dischick87

That sounds amazing. Nothing like a romantic trip away...


----------



## Pkltm

We are flying down Sep 28, DCL Sep 29- Oct 2, then AKL Oct 2-11. We are celebrating our 20th Anniversary.


----------



## dischick87

Awesome! I'm sure you will have a fun time!


----------



## derekt28

We'll be headed down the second week of June.


----------



## TeacherInNeverland

First week of September here, 9/1-9/9. Hoping for a big ring thats been hinted at


----------



## PrincesaMama

We're going the second week in November. It's our 15th anniversary and 1st F&W!! Woot woot!


----------



## MegansMom2011

Dec 16th. I do not want to deal with the summer heat


----------



## dischick87

Looks like most people will be going in fall. It must be a beautiful time of year.


----------



## dischick87

TeacherInNeverland said:


> First week of September here, 9/1-9/9. Hoping for a big ring thats been hinted at



Well if so than Congratulations!


----------



## space_mountaineers

We just visited DL last month, and our next trip will be WDW in late Aug 2018


----------



## Shellyred8

Our next trip is in less than 30 days!!!  So excited!!!  Then we are going again in early/mid December.  I love it down there when it's all decorated for Christmas!!!

It sounds like you will get to experience all of the Halloween fun.  We haven't done that time of year yet, but soon!

Have a great trip!


----------



## GraceD4

Less than 2 weeks!


----------



## PrincessRogueOne

I'll be down 3rd week of June! Staying at AKL.


----------



## Kenzientysmom

We are going September 8th to 18th.  First time for my DS who will turn 4 during the trip!


----------



## Missymoe4

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


Happy 30th! I took my brother last year for his 30th birthday. It was on November 4th. We had a blast!!


----------



## Missymoe4

July 23rd - August 4th. It's gonna be hot, but that's how I like my Disney.


----------



## Jasmine86

May 6th - May 13th


----------



## NaptownMVP

December 15th - 20th! I need one of those cool countdown sigs.


----------



## Traver Freeman

We arrive a week from today! Woo!


----------



## Denise K W

June 29-July 4 2017 63 days to go


----------



## Denise K W

Missymoe4 said:


> July 23rd - August 4th. It's gonna be hot, but that's how I like my Disney.


We also go in the summer too only time we can due to my son's school and my work schedule
have fun!


----------



## Branflakes

May 9-16. 12 days away!!!! Staying at the Yacht Club club level. Just me and my husband, Flower and Garden fest and fun annnnnnd some cocktails too. 
We will go again in the early fall.


----------



## ashley.c.duncan

Just booked for Sept 29th-Oct 3rd. Going for my birthday! Only bad part is I booked just shy of 180 day ADR Mark so I'm missing some reservations I really wanted.


----------



## BlueStarryHat

December 8th-14th! The 8th is my sister's birthday.


----------



## JenniKleims

We're heading out November 26 to December 2nd. First trip for my kids to WDW and second trip for me and my sister.


----------



## TXBeth

We are going late June for my oldest daughter's wish trip. I can't wait!


----------



## Paddy Pat

GraceD4 said:


> Less than 2 weeks!


Same as us, 5/10-16 BLT.. Then 8/21-28 AKV


----------



## MagicallyMom

I'm long haul planning for 2019. We're taking 11 people, though so it's going to take that long to save moolah!


----------



## StaciaRae

We went January 2016 and we're going back January 2018!  We are doing a 4 day disney cruise followed by 4 days at WDW!


----------



## Emily M

12/16-12/22 at WL.  I can't wait for all the beautiful Christmas decor!!!!


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

We're headed down Nov 29th-Dec 9th. Will be the baby's first trip! I'm excited. Really excited. Spending too much time already looking at Disney sites excited. 211 days to go!


----------



## Starlord22

May 26th-28th 2017 & September 12th-21st 2017


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

September 25-30th! So excited! First trip in the fall and our first MNSSHP!!


----------



## mmsz

Way too far out for me.....November 2018.


----------



## Abigail Broughton

My family of four are excited to arrive September 1st through the 10th staying at the Yacht Club. We have only visited 2 other times and have only stayed at CB Martinique which was fun. We did get the free dinning after a full day of calling and calling but it was worth it we saved over 2800 dollars with the dinning and a move from BC to YC. Coming down from cold and wet MA.


----------



## jend178

We are there 11/14-11/20.


----------



## kp_plus3

Third time visiting, We will be in Orlando from 5/26-5/30 going to AK and MK, and then driving over to St. Pete Beach and staying until 6/3.  St Pete is my favorite! (besides Disney of course)


----------



## disney castle days

Sometime in late November or early December 2018.


----------



## ctipp79

We're booked for Sept 28th through Oct 5th for my birthday. It's my first time going since I was a child. It can't come fast enough.


----------



## HipsterPeterPan

Oct. 27-Nov. 2! My first MNSSHP!


----------



## HipsterPeterPan

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


I'll be there around the same time! Have fun!


----------



## lolash

December 17th!!! Can't wait to see all the Christmas decorations.


----------



## CMByers

TeacherInNeverland said:


> First week of September here, 9/1-9/9. Hoping for a big ring thats been hinted at



That would be amazing! And would be fitting with "Happily Ever After" being the new fireworks show!


----------



## CMByers

December 16th - December 22nd for me and the fam.  May possibly try to squeeze in a 2 or 3 day trip before then because I don't know if we can hold out that long!


----------



## EmptyNester

Going July 14th through the 23rd. Just my hubby and I. Second trip without our now college age kids but our 13th trip to Disney. We are so excited as this is going to be our first time staying at Beach Club!


----------



## Elizabeth Smith

jend178 said:


> We are there 11/14-11/20.


We are going around the same time! 11/14-11/21. It's my husbands first time since he was a baby. So really, it is his first time ever. And we're doing Port Orleans FQ! It's almost time to book those ADR! We're going to do a MVMCP while we're there too. We're going just the two of us, so I think it will be nice to spend so much time together. It just seems so far away still!


----------



## TeresaK1

We're going in February (2/22 - 2/25) next year and I cannot wait!


----------



## chudlyfudly

March 6th! Only 299 days to go...


----------



## SKYYCAMEL

My wife and I are going 9/11 - 9/20.  Our first time since 2005 and our first time with no kids!


----------



## DisneyMommyx3

June 9, 2018!


----------



## JeannieMarie

Kenzientysmom said:


> We are going September 8th to 18th.  First time for my DS who will turn 4 during the trip!


My family and I have been there twice.  Your son will have a blast.


----------



## Dean1953

May 23, 2017.  We will be there until July 8.


----------



## Aristo-cat

September 16-21 -Girls trip in a FTWC!
November 18-25 -Family Thanksgiving trip at CS!


----------



## Anomaly711

August 13-18th. Exactly 3 months away! Our 4th trip in 5 years-we can't quit the most magical place on earth!


----------



## Shanti

August 5th - 9th for an end of summer getaway. In November, we'll participate in Dapper Day weekend at Disneyland.


----------



## Denise K W

ashley.c.duncan said:


> Just booked for Sept 29th-Oct 3rd. Going for my birthday! Only bad part is I booked just shy of 180 day ADR Mark so I'm missing some reservations I really wanted.


 ON the ADR keep checking back people cancel all the time, We are going in 45 days and we got our Chef Mickeys that we always eat at so just keep checking.


----------



## shannonkb

So excited to be going in October! This will be our first MNSSHP at Disney World. We did the Halloween party in Disneyland a couple years ago. During our last trip 4 years ago, we did the MVMCP.


----------



## rhoni88

My boyfriend and I are going 8/15-8/20 for our 5 year anniversary/his 27th birthday. Technically, not our first trip as we somehow managed to do all four parks in our ONE free day in Florida four years ago. But it's the first trip to Disney World that I actually get to plan and stay onsite (Contemporary). This is a once every 3-5 years kind of trip since we live in California, but I go to DL on the regular


----------



## kp_plus3

We are going just as soon as the kids get out for summer break! May25th-June4th


----------



## Bookgirlinchicago

November 2017!


----------



## KyleRen

Our family is going June 17-22. We are so excited!


----------



## KyleRen

derekt28 said:


> We'll be headed down the second week of June.


We'll be there at the same time. Are you staying in property?


----------



## Mommyofgirls

First weeks of dec


----------



## Kemilyna

Late January 2018. I'm so exited. I haven't been since I was about 6, and my husband has never been. My dad surprised us with the trip at Easter!


----------



## JessHuis

November 25 to December 1. My first visit since I was a child and my 5 year olds first visit ever. We can't wait!!!


----------



## vettegirl

Sept 16-22


----------



## steg

December 5, 2018


----------



## derekt28

KyleRen said:


> We'll be there at the same time. Are you staying in property?



Yes at Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## glencoe

June 23-30 (BLT) (my sister and I are taking our kids (between the ages of 23-14)  all boys except my 14 yr old princess should be an interesting trip!
Nov. 16-19 (BCV/BWV) (bringing my daughter to scout out where she might want her sweet 16 trip) First time at MVMCP and seeing the decorations!!
Feb. 15-20 (POLY) Taking DH and DD for a no park/enjoy the resort trip
Aug. TBD (place TBD) for my daughters sweet 16 with a group of her friends. 
I can go on, as I am always planning ahead and taking advantage of my extra points purchased for DVC!!

Enjoy your trips too!!


----------



## JeannieMarie

We are leaving home on December 15th, 2017 and should be there sometime on the 17th, I think.  We will be there until the 26th of December.  We can not wait to get away from all the hassle of life.  Love being at Walt Disney World.


----------



## Carey_B

We've just booked our Disney Cruise and Disney World trip for Halloween next year, so excited!


----------



## Allynlle

Surprise 3 day trip for my kids July 1st! Just decided a few days ago! Exciting!


----------



## Allynlle

glencoe said:


> June 23-30 (BLT) (my sister and I are taking our kids (between the ages of 23-14)  all boys except my 14 yr old princess should be an interesting trip!
> Nov. 16-19 (BCV/BWV) (bringing my daughter to scout out where she might want her sweet 16 trip) First time at MVMCP and seeing the decorations!!
> Feb. 15-20 (POLY) Taking DH and DD for a no park/enjoy the resort trip
> Aug. TBD (place TBD) for my daughters sweet 16 with a group of her friends.
> I can go on, as I am always planning ahead and taking advantage of my extra points purchased for DVC!!
> 
> Enjoy your trips too!!


Wow! So lucky! You MUST have an annual pass!


----------



## AliceNDinah

August 27---September 2!


----------



## patches07

* November 2018  *


----------



## Denise K W

June 29-July 4 29 days whoo hooo


----------



## desapaulecidos

Nov 17-25.  Staying at a deluxe for the first time, going to our first hard ticket event, and did our ADR's for our DDP last week.  We got everything we wanted when we wanted it except one, which was PPO Garden Grill, but apparently not all of the ADR slots have opened yet so I'm checking it daily.  Couldn't possibly be more excited!


----------



## Goofy mailman

Sept 25 - Oct 2nd. Staying at the Caribbean Beach resort. Going to the Halloween party and the Sleepy Hollow event!!


----------



## Antaniasmom

We are going to WDW 6/26-6/30, this will actually be our 3rd time (in a row!) in Disney.  Celebrating Sister-in-laws bday.  We are so excited (we=Antania and I, her father not so much lol) as this will be the first time we have 5 day hopper passes and have scored some awesome dining reservations....going to be the most awesome trip ever !!  Also, it will most likely be the last time we visit Disney for quite awhile. 
We will be driving down from Connecticut also for the 3rd time, so we are becoming Pros !!


----------



## 8 Points Mike

Early December 2018. My third trip, our first with kids.


----------



## pplmover4

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


We are headed there Oct 28-Nov 2! Our first time to experience the Halloween party!


----------



## Doug5984

Oct 28 - Nov 4.  Was really hoping to get Mickey Christmas, but the dates just didn't work with work.   So we get MNSSHP again, my daughter (now 3) loved it so that's awesome.


----------



## Eric1374

Last two weeks of September I hear it's the least busy time of year, now hopefully the weather cooperates


----------



## Timothy02359

4th of July week then back for last week of November.


----------



## Disneyfan101413

My husband first surprised me for our 4 year anniversary in October, but recently changed it to go in August!  We will be there August 12-19   Then we are going on a Disney Cruise in December!


----------



## Katie L

Eric1374 said:


> Last two weeks of September I hear it's the least busy time of year, now hopefully the weather cooperates



Us too! We will be there Sept 17-25, we went at almost that time 5 years ago and it really wasn't bad. I hope that it's pretty quite this time too...


----------



## steg

Next December  It hasn't stopped me from planning, to pass the time.


----------



## Jassybee

We are going December 26 till January 2! So excited to be there for new years


----------



## aokeefe

Nov 8-13 and April 14-21


----------



## wishes-fireworks

We are going from 8/11-8/21...driving for the first time, but it's our third time going!


----------



## Denise K W

June 29-July 4 3 weeks from today whoo hoo!!!


----------



## VadimMelkay

I'm gonna go on the first weeks of october, for halloween, it'll be my fourth trip to disney during my lifetime, but my first trip alone


----------



## BamaRella

November 5th thru the 10th for Food & Wine staying at Coronado Springs.  Our first adult only trip.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

October 2018. First trip to Florida (going to New York first for 3 nights then down to Orlando for 10 nights). Staying in Riverside as French Quarter sold out according to travel agent.


----------



## Disneyfan101413

wishes-fireworks said:


> We are going from 8/11-8/21...driving for the first time, but it's our third time going!


We will be there 8/12-19!  We are staying at Port Orleans Riverside!


----------



## archanom

DL HOTEL ROOM SHARING?  I will be going to DL and CA Sept 11-15 with family.  The problem is that each couple is staying in their own room at one of the DL hotels.  I would love to stay at a DL hotel, but since it is just me, it is hard to justify the cost.  Is there any forum for people who are looking to share a room at a DL hotel with strangers?


----------



## Mdsleiman

We are going Dec. 16 -26


----------



## ~AristoCat~

Wasn't expecting to go at all this year until I went to New Orleans for our 2nd Anniversary and little did I know my wonderful husband had been planning a WDW vacation from June 25-July 9 where we will be staying at Pop Century. This was a total surprise to me and he did all the planning and reservations. This will be a continuation of our 2nd Anniversary.


----------



## MyrddinEmrys

My best friend and I will be there December 10th-16th. It'll be our third visit to Magic Kingdom, second time to Epcot, and first time to both Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom. It'll also be the first time we're there on our own as adults. The times we went before were part of high school choir trips or with our mom's. We'll be celebrating her birthday (actually on the 18th) while we're down there and going to the Christmas Party on 12/15 as well which should make it extra fun. So excited!


----------



## Dana88

Mid Decemeber 2018!


----------



## Rosenj87

today at 6!


----------



## patches07

Rosenj87 said:


> today at 6!


*Have a great Vacation !!!!! *


----------



## MyrddinEmrys

Rosenj87 said:


> today at 6!



Woohoo! Your countdown is almost over.


----------



## Rosenj87

patches07 said:


> *Have a great Vacation !!!!! *



Thanks! More of a stayccation. We are blessed and only live and hour and a half away.


----------



## TheCakePopLady

January 2018!  Cannot wait.


----------



## michnash

July 1-31st~ I am taking my "home" (my Jayco Jay Flight trailer) and my dog and cat. I am camping at Fort Wilderness (where else!) for the whole month! I've done this several times before. This time, my DS will only be able to come the first week and then I'll be on my own for a couple of weeks and then a friend and her two young daughters are going to join me the last week! I can't wait!


----------



## WillandJennB

August 12-19. Early anniversary trip and birthday trip for me!


----------



## JessyP

Dec 4-14 : ). Our yearly Dec vacation


----------



## fifthdimensiondweller

We've got a Disney cruise planned for Sept 2018 (I'm pregnant so no parks this year!). Then we plan on doing Disney world probably in late 2019 or early 2020 and Disneyland in late 2020. : ) Lots to look forward to!


----------



## ashm

We're going December 10th-15th just my husband and I on our Disneymoon!


----------



## kitkat4622

not until April 12, 2018


----------



## marcyleecorgan

The Sequel of Our Family's Trip (Part 2) should happen in Jan 2019  if we are lucky.  If not then 2020.      I have already been to WDW as a child 3 times - so much had changed though!


----------



## RowdyPiper

Aug 15-26


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

I am very excited to have booked our 2nd trip for April of 2018!


----------



## Nick229

December 9-16.  Our first Christmas there.  Animal kingdom lodge and beach club!


----------



## EeyoreME

March 3-10th!


----------



## Coral Reef Diver

Late February 2018.


----------



## Loraleelovesdisney

September 2018


----------



## amysibbo

The last time we went to WDW was 2014, and we went to DL last year. Just under 2 months until we'll be back in Aulani though!


----------



## Snarl

February 17-24, 2018! Excited for a little cooler weather!!!


----------



## Tacos

Jan 1-9 for the marathon


----------



## NikolaA

Superbowl weekend trip for us. February  3-8 for any early birthday trip for my girls. Their birthday falls President's weekend every year but we can't deal with those crowd levels.


----------



## firefly_ris

October 10 - 13, my DH and I for our 10th anniversary. When we return I'll start working on saving up for the next family trip with the kids, but no idea how long that will take. Hoping to be able to be back in 2019 if possible.


----------



## Steph1011

Beginning of September!!


----------



## Corbie

October 19-30th for us (25 and 27-29th at Disney).


----------



## JPPT1974

Hope to get my family going in a year or two. Trying to sell a house as we are downsizing.


----------



## MyrddinEmrys

150 days from today!


----------



## therapistalexandra

Not until November of 2018


----------



## patches07

therapistalexandra said:


> Not until November of 2018


We  be their in November also. The 4th through the 11th.


----------



## jmenjes

Was planning to go up for Epcot's 35th, but recent medical issues have put those plans on hold.  Looking like my next trip will be my annual spring trip in 2018.


----------



## jenushkask8s

September 16-23! My first time going to MNSSHP and Food & Wine Fest!


----------



## Goofy mailman

jenushkask8s said:


> September 16-23! My first time going to MNSSHP and Food & Wine Fest!


We went to both of them last year for the first time. We had a blast, your going to love it!!


----------



## MrPTato

Sept 10-16. Staying at AK Kidani Village. First trip for our then 10m DD. Looking forward to checking out F&W too! Taking my mother in law so she can watch the little ones at night a couple times.


----------



## NavyAT1

I will be heading to WDW at the end of January beginning of Feb 2018...    We are staying on property at the Yacht club.  Really excited.  I have been reading up a lot here on the boards.. thanks everyone for such good information.


----------



## Birthwarrior

Been wanting to go back, and just showed the family all the cool updates coming, so they agreed going back for our youngest 's graduation would be a great idea. Ugh...Now I have to wait until 2020, and then I want to go for the 50th anniversary in 2021. Not sure the hubby will go for that, but we shall see!


----------



## Birthwarrior

NavyAT1 said:


> I will be heading to WDW at the end of January beginning of Feb 2018...    We are staying on property at the Yacht club.  Really excited.  I have been reading up a lot here on the boards.. thanks everyone for such good information.


Oh! I loved the Yacht Club when we were there in 2013. You will enjoy it!!


----------



## leighanne1941

November 2017


----------



## Frankie Nova




----------



## AliceNDinah

33 Days until we see the Riverside for the first time   VERRRRRRRRY excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie Nova

AliceNDinah said:


> 33 Days until we see the Riverside for the first time   VERRRRRRRRY excited!!!!!!!!!!



let me know what you think !..would be excited to hear about it when you return. Been to CBR 2 times
very excited to go to riverside for the first time. this is a kid less trip and our 20th anniversary vacation


----------



## Frankie Nova

Frankie Nova said:


> let me know what you think !..would be excited to hear about it when you return. Been to CBR 2 times
> very excited to go to riverside for the first time. this is a kid less trip and our 20th anniversary vacation


----------



## AliceNDinah

Will do Frankie Nova   Sooooo excited.  Can I tell you, I was last in "The World" in *1998*.  Yepppp......I'm getting the idea some things have changed, ha ;---)


----------



## Frankie Nova

AliceNDinah said:


> Will do Frankie Nova   Sooooo excited.  Can I tell you, I was last in "The World" in *1998*.  Yepppp......I'm getting the idea some things have changed, ha ;---)



hmmm? you lost me on your comment


----------



## Frankie Nova

Frankie Nova said:


> hmmm? you lost me on your comment


last in  "the world" ?


----------



## AliceNDinah

Oh, meaning WALT DISNEY WORLD, ha ha ha....it's been _so _many years, I'm just beyond excited, LOL.  Sorry to have lost you!


----------



## Frankie Nova

AliceNDinah said:


> Oh, meaning WALT DISNEY WORLD, ha ha ha....it's been _so _many years, I'm just beyond excited, LOL.  Sorry to have lost you!



No maam you have every reason to be excited!
33 days whoo hooo




and I am excited LOL


----------



## Frankie Nova

Frankie Nova said:


> No maam you have every reason to be excited!
> 33 days whoo hooo
> View attachment 255994
> 
> and I am excited LOL



kind of new on here so if you can follow/friend or whatever you can do to stay in touch loved to hear about it!!!


----------



## AliceNDinah

Will do, thanks Frankie!  YOU have a great trip too!!!


----------



## Flake

We're going in November for our welcome home visit! Thanksgiving meant four days off in a row which meant enough time for a long weekend.


----------



## Aliceacc

Hopefully July of next year. I'm just starting to pull it together.


----------



## snowybelle

Sept. 4-11 for the Halloween Party
and
Nov. 2-7 for the Wine & Dine Half Marathon (1st RunDisney for me!)


----------



## Flanigan

Finally going again Nov 2017, been a while since we've been and it'll be my daughter's first trip.


----------



## AceVac

12-16 - 12/24 at the Poly, cant wait!


----------



## Heartdisney15

We will be going Oct 28-Nov 2. It will be our first time going to MNSSHP


----------



## Aliceacc

YAY!!! I just booked a week at the Beach Club for mid July 2018!!!


----------



## EmmabaRose

Just officially booked 12 days in Orlando for late November this year! Four years since I was last in the World (though I have made it to my french neighbours park a few times ) And I'm gonna see my first ever Thanksgiving!


----------



## Julie Cleary

Heading there in February 2018, staying at Old Key West! I am so excited!


----------



## lionmouse

72 Days for us at the Boardwalk Villas!  Looking forward to going "home"!


----------



## Disneyfan101413

My husband and I will be there next Saturday for a week!  Staying at Port Orleans Riverside!  So very excited for this Disney trip!  We are driving down from Ohio Friday evening, road trip!


----------



## SKYYCAMEL

We're arriving 9/11 for 9 awesome days at Pop!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Bkcarney

We are going December 16-21! First time going at Christmas. I'm excited because it is usually May when we go and it is usually hot!


----------



## mcmomny

February 8 and 9th, first time without kids!


----------



## Diane Rybski

I am so jealous of everyone going this year. I hope you all have magical trips. I am planning for next year end of October/beginning of November. I can't wait to see the beginning of the Holiday switch over!


----------



## Alice Hart

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


We will be staying at Pop Century from 15 October to 22 October.


----------



## little_orange_bird

Sept 13, first stay as DVC members.... followed by a Halloween cruise on the Dream!


----------



## Ddaba1

In 20 days exactly!


----------



## Ddaba1

I fixed it!


----------



## Marsh215

My very first Disney World trip will be March 14-21 2018, Staying at Pop Century ! I'm super excited. Hopefully my Disneyland trip in November for my Birthday will calm me down a little (yeah right).  HYPE!


----------



## momjeeps

Two weeks, Three days, 7 hours until my flight leaves. Not that I'm counting or anything. That's my upcoming WDW ladies only trip with a friend. Then I'll be headed to DL again with my kids marching band the first weekend in December.


----------



## Ddaba1

Marsh215 said:


> My very first Disney World trip will be March 14-21 2018, Staying at Pop Century ! I'm super excited. Hopefully my Disneyland trip in November for my Birthday will calm me down a little (yeah right).  HYPE!


 Pop century was our first Disney resort back in 2012 and we loved it. I'm sure you will like it a lot. My daughter and I enjoyed the pool especially.


----------



## Marsh215

I wasn't sure about booking Pop, but I think it will be the right choice. It's price has allowed me to splurge on the deluxe dining, maybe next trip I can splurge on hotel and tone down the dining plan.


----------



## AJFireman

August 22-28, 2017 2nd solo trip this year.  Actually 2nd trip ever.  I live near Disneyland and finally made it to Disney World.  I am addicted.


----------



## momjeeps

AJFireman said:


> August 22-28, 2017 2nd solo trip this year.  Actually 2nd trip ever.  I live near Disneyland and finally made it to Disney World.  I am addicted.


No fair, your trip is longer than mine. LOL


----------



## AliceNDinah

August 27-September 2, staying at the Riverside.  SOOOOO EXCITED.


----------



## Ddaba1

AliceNDinah said:


> August 27-September 2, staying at the Riverside.  SOOOOO EXCITED.



I will be there at the same time!! Hope you have a very nice time!! We will be at the Polynesian Villas!!


----------



## AliceNDinah

Ddaba1 said:


> I will be there at the same time!! Hope you have a very nice time!! We will be at the Polynesian Villas!!


Oh thank you!!!!  You have a wonderful time as well   I have not been down there (we are in Minnesota) since *1998*.  So yeah, looking forward to this, big time.


----------



## JellyMintJames

Starting August 26th-September 10th Staying at ALL-STAR MUSIC, SPORTS, and MOVIES. Just me alone I really don't care. No tours, parties, events or whatever just doing my own thing. Wanna meet up that's fine if not then I'm fine with that also more hugs for me from Goofy.


----------



## AliceNDinah

Good plan JellyMint!  Have FUN whatever you do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AliceNDinah

Ddaba1 said:


> I will be there at the same time!! Hope you have a very nice time!! We will be at the Polynesian Villas!!


Whoooohoooo!!!!!  HAVE A GREAT TIME   Can't believe it's coming up so soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bring it!


----------



## cwoww

We will be there 10/28-11/4.  going to MNSSHP on Halloween night!  cant wait!


----------



## sarcasticblonde

We will be taking our children on their first trip to WDW in the summer of 2019.  At that time, our boys will be 9 and almost 6 so I have high hopes that they will be tall enough to ride all the "good rides".  This will probably be our 1 trip to WDW with the kids so we will make that most of it, do all the extras, book a great hotel, etc.  We have two years to save up so I think it will be awesome for them.  Very excited


----------



## DisneyCP2016

December 11!!


----------



## Antaniasmom

I know I said we wouldn't be back for awhile after June trip....but....here's hoping for September 2019 to celebrate our wedding/ hubby's 40th bday!!







2017 Silver Lake Resort Kissimmee  Lisa's Bday WDW Trip!!  
2016 BW Lake Buena Vista-- Universal Studios and WDW
2015 BW Lake Buena Vista & Caribe Royale--WDW, Universal Studios & Typhoon Lagoon  Antania's 1st WDW Trip


----------



## Suejacken

sarcasticblonde said:


> We will be taking our children on their first trip to WDW in the summer of 2019.  At that time, our boys will be 9 and almost 6 so I have high hopes that they will be tall enough to ride all the "good rides".  This will probably be our 1 trip to WDW with the kids so we will make that most of it, do all the extras, book a great hotel, etc.  We have two years to save up so I think it will be awesome for them.  Very excited


Glad to see there are more people planning for 2019. Lol. I thought I was a little crazy but I want a lot of my family to go so this way they can save up. We are thinking about June. My travel agent is going to let me know when they rates come up.


----------



## Mastersgolf

10/20-11/4


----------



## Exagie

I just got back from a one-day trip by driving down and back yesterday, but I'll be going December 13-22nd with a large group of friends to celebrate upcoming/recent college graduations.

-Exagie


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Not soon enough BUT I just changed our dates from Oct 2018 til April 2018, so it is now sooner than it was!!


----------



## Marsh215

So excited! I just got my first piece of mail for my March 2018 trip!


----------



## ryanj52

December 17-22, 2017 can't wait


----------



## CinderellaCupcake

We're going again on January 15th, 2018! We'll be staying at Poly (where we got married) for our first anniversary trip. So excited!


----------



## tomlinson

22 Oct 17 - 29 Oct 17


----------



## Pandabear41

First time. Nov 14th, 2017 - Nov 17th, 2017


----------



## Jordan Davidsen

tomorrow


----------



## Greystar

September 27-30, mostly to attend MNSSHP for the first time.


----------



## BRWombat

In January my bride of 26 years and I took a second honeymoon to Walt Disney World - the first time with no kids since our first honeymoon. (Our two sons are now in their 20's.)

Well, the pixie dust distributor smiled on us, and we are heading back to the World in December, for an unprecedented twice in one year - this time with our boys again! Can't wait!


----------



## kimannef

Going early November and can't wait!! Will be there during F+W and will get to see MK all dressed up for Christmas. Love it!


----------



## DisAlyssa

Going May 2018! For my 30th birthday


----------



## melanielll

Sometime mid December till Jan 8 or 9.  We are waiting for final schedules from work and school to get exact dates.


----------



## Stuart Carden

December the 8th to the 22nd. Can't wait!


----------



## Still_N_Charge

My husband and I are taking our niece to Disney World in October of 2019. This will be her first time there and we wanted to celebrate her high school graduation. It is our small gift to her for being an AMAZING young lady. We will be staying in a family suite in AoA.


----------



## kncdad

We are going down Oct 1- Oct 7!!  Cannot wait..


----------



## Suejacken

Still_N_Charge said:


> My husband and I are taking our niece to Disney World in October of 2019. This will be her first time there and we wanted to celebrate her high school graduation. It is our small gift to her for being an AMAZING young lady. We will be staying in a family suite in AoA.


That's awesome


----------



## contranimal

October 29 - November 4. 

Taking my best friend in the world for his 40th birthday, and also his first ever trip to Disney.

Staying at Port Orleans Riverside 

Reservations booked for Biergarten, Cinderella's Royal Table, Be Our Guest, Si-Fi Dine in Theatre, Chefs de France, Tusker House. (CRT and BOG are both scheduled on his birthday) 

Plus also got tickets for MNSSHP on Oct 31 as well.


----------



## swissfam6

We are hopefully headed there next week (9/16). We have tickets for our first ever MNSSHP during our trip.


----------



## mamasuttles

We are staying at Pop September 22-30!  I cannot WAIT!!!


----------



## willowthedog

Just booked our trip for spring break!  We'll be at Disney April 3 - 11!    Can't wait!


----------



## PrincessHeather'sMom

Family trip Sept. 23 - 30! Two more weeks! Can't wait!


----------



## Mark Salemi

September 30th!

We bought annual passes for the first time this year, so I went ahead and booked a quick getaway the first week in February 2018 too!


----------



## ToffPrincess

24/10/17- 10 nights
26/3/18- 17 nights
15/10/18- 14 nights

And I can not wait!!! I am jumping about like a squirrel on crack squealing the amount of days left till trip 1.


----------



## CJCaesar

February 4-11 for a solo trip(don't have a signifigant other, and friends are either too poor, going a different time, or don't want to go)
It's been  25 years(1992) since my last trip to WDW when I was eleven.


----------



## Cameomac

Early November! Getting so excited!!!!!


----------



## Nurse4kids

35 days since my last visit (Poly) and 23 days until my next visit (All Star Music) and 123 days until the one after that (SSR)!


----------



## Shanti

Going to Disneyland for the first time on the first weekend of November.


----------



## Denisesings

October 16-October 22 however we're supposed to stay in a cabin at Fort Wilderness.  I hope everything is ready by then.


----------



## HR Mom

First Family Disney World Visit... December 9th - 16th.  Staying at Old Key West.


----------



## DisneyMichael

I've been to Disneyland a few times:

August 4-6, 1982
August 13-15, 1997
July 13-17, 2005
August 8-10, 2012
August 3-5, 2016
August 16-18, 2017

And Walt Disney World too:
June 21-25, 1993
June 15-19, 1998
June 20-24, 2011
June 24-28, 2013
June 23-27, 2014
June 20-24, 2016
July 10-14, 2017


----------



## AngP

I will be going solo October 30-November 3rd. Attending MNSSHP on November 1st for the first time.


----------



## Mickey Pretzel

I have two trips coming up,

September 28-October 5th of 2017 and then November 27-December 11th of 2018 for my 30th birthday! Its a coast to coast Disney trip, starting in DL and ending in WDW!


----------



## AngP

I'll be there October 30th through November 3rd. MNSSHP November 1st.


----------



## Matthew Sullivan

I'm planning on going to DL next June and WDW in fall of 2019, but the later is very tentative. DL is basically confirmed though.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

Maybe in 10 years


----------



## wrb3bg

i'll be going 9/29 - 10/ 2!


----------



## AlanMouse78

It's been almost 15 years since I last went to Disney World, but we're planning an extended family trip next June.


----------



## myheartisinFlorida

June 2018


----------



## myyooti

3/10/18 - 3/13/18: CB
3/13/18 - 3/23/18: BWV (home resort)


----------



## Domestic_Disney_Dreams

September 2018. First time as a Brady Bunch family! My 2 (11 & 15) have been 7 years in a row but we have been on a 4 year hiatus. My boyfriend's 3 (15, 10, 12) children have never been! I am so excited to be planning this trip!


----------



## Art08

We'll be there from October 29th- November 4th. We live pretty much 13 hours away so we're leaving the 28th to stay in Georgia, then Sunday off to Universal and Disney. Only a week, I'm so happy I tear a bit thinking about it. Now just to keep my sanity for the week...


----------



## Wubar

January 14-20, 2018. Will be my 4 year old son's first time!


----------



## Ensusieasm

January 17-January 26 2018 then Disney's Vero Beach Resort on the Atlantic until February 1, 2018 a nice chunk out of a Maine winter!


----------



## CynBeth

11/16/18-11/25/18.


----------



## emiliemtblanc

december 6th  to 13th


----------



## jgleason

We are making our first trip June 18-22, 2018.  Can't wait


----------



## nursejackie

9th to 26th December and I can't contain my excitement!


----------



## kangamangus

11/22/2018-12/02/2018!! Can't wait!


----------



## Kuchi Kopi

Thanksgiving week 2019 (so far away!!)


----------



## haydenlyle12

Were going August 2018! Hopefully Toy Story Land Is Done by then!


----------



## 22Tink

March 25-April 4 2018


----------



## Dean1953

December 16-January 6 and then May 30-June 22.  That uses up our 13 month AP's.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Going tomorrow through Friday!
Then I am going on 1/9/2018, sometime in February, and on March 10.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

September 6th - 17th. Contemporary Tower Theme park view.


----------



## stitchfan75

November 18th-23rd...Thanksgiving in the World!!!


----------



## jmcdonald

1st week in March!


----------



## AlohaNow

Oh my.......we're crazy.......just decided we're going over Christmas 2018!


----------



## Frankie Nova




----------



## DrDeb

on for this MAY!


----------



## piscesmama

2. More. Sleeps. We'll be there EARLY on NYE!


----------



## DrDeb

going in 132 days   YAY   HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## kangamangus

November 22nd, 2018 is our next grand adventure! 10 nights in a grand villa at Old Key West with my parents and brother (11 in all).


----------



## Calee Sharff

Third week of January! Curious to see how the weather will hold up!


----------



## Nami

Mid September!!! 9/17/18-9/23/18


----------



## MandyAriel

March 2018 for the first time with our kids!


----------



## a742246

Nov 2018 Thanksgiving in WDW !!!!


----------



## marcar12

October 16-22, 2018 !
We haven't been since 2012, so we are very excited!


----------



## hananhx89

11th November- first time seeing the christmas decorations


----------



## bobgobblin15

June 30-July 7th!!! Was able to make my ADR's yesterday and got all the ones I wanted!!! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## SparklyGiraffe

Going Feb 14th-18th!! Our 15yr wedding anniversary is in May but hubby's work schedule is too crazy. We are going Kid FREE and our best friend(husband and wife) are going with us! Can't wait!


----------



## Ensusieasm

Two weeks from today!


----------



## MomOfDisneyPrincess

May 29 - June 9.  Just paid my deposit! Need to get ADRs all set up now.


----------



## Steven Leandres

We leave in 10 DAYS! 1/13-21.


----------



## CayBoo

We just booked for 9/30/18-10/4/18 at the Grand Californian. I'm so excited!


----------



## pillowbook

Going in June with my BFF. Still planning the logistics, but super excited for a long stay!


----------



## Summer2018

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


I’m a teacher, so I don’t have many options. April is too expensive and we lost our February break. We’ve gone at Christmas, loved it, but the crowds were ridiculous and it was very costly. So, we always go in the summer now. This July will be our 4th summer trip. The heat and humidity are no different than home in CT. We go to the parks early, have a pool break, then have dinner in a park or deluxe resort restaurant. In the summer, it’s hot, and I’m going to sweat. I prefer to do it in WDW. 
This trip we celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary at the Polynesian Village Resort. We honeymooned in Boca Raton driving an unairconditioned car. We’ve moved up in the world.


----------



## Oshay1

November 3 - 10, 2018

Party of 12
Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas
Kidani Village - Savanah View
2 Bedroom Villa and Studio


----------



## Pixie8913

Im trying to go May 1-7


----------



## march2

We won't be going back until 2021. Too many things closed right now. Everything will be pretty much finished and opened by then and it will be Disney World's 50th Anniversary. Can't wait!


----------



## Montana Minnies

So Happy I found this thread about "When Is Everyone Going To Disney?" I haven't been on here since we last went to WDW in 2014 so I was looking for a thread called "Doing the Happy Dance".  I am definitely doing that now since we are going Oct. 16-23, 2018.  My sister & I are going a few days earlier because she is a DVC member and wants to be sure she uses up her points. Otherwise there will be 8 Adults & 4 children ( ages 2 years-71 years).   Possibly my one niece's fiancee will be joining us they just recently got engaged.    The profile picture I have posted is of 2 of my 3 great nephews ( the oldest, 9 is camera shy) and their baby sister who will be 2 when we go.  The boys have been before and so have the adults, ( other than my niece's fiance).  So excited to make new memories. Let the planning begin! **


----------



## joslynnfae

2/26-3/2


----------



## Hamptonite

Gearing up for Feb-March 2019.  Will be too early for some of the upcoming stuff but already have a planned family trip for Xmas break 2021.

Was there in April-May 2017.  Missed Pandora. Looking forward to catching all it has to offer. 

The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Hamptonite

Obligatory double post from the noobie.


----------



## maalca23

We leave in 36 days!  AKL here we come!


----------



## Tdholcomb71

We're going 3/29 - 4/4 to celebrate our wedding anniversary. We're also planning a September trip, but those dates aren't finalized yet.


----------



## Ariannasmomma

MegansMom2011 said:


> Dec 16th. I do not want to deal with the summer heat


its still warm in december but way better than august!


----------



## Ariannasmomma

Going hopefully April 19-22. Wanting to stay on property for the 1st time!


----------



## westcoastfldisneygirl

Feb 15-22!!


----------



## SimplyTink

Our trip is April 4-April 18!! Cannot wait


----------



## SarahM1987

February 12-23


----------



## Dee McGee

Just booked WDW trip #7 for the Candlelight Processional and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party Dec 3rd-7th.


----------



## Bill007

October 21-26th. Port Orleans Riverside. Traveling solo this time so it should be interesting. Also the first time being able to go when schools are in session.


----------



## Ecstatic Eeyore

Leaving in 12 days.  We will be at BLT from 2-6 to 2-13


----------



## Aloha-ha

Disney Aulani for my husband's birthday and a family reunion 6/28-- can't wait!!!!


----------



## adriuhn

Getting there on 02/23 and staying for the weekend! Less than a month away now!


----------



## Campinfam2018

03/31-04/06 DS Graduation trip, staying @ the Fort.


----------



## THSRock82

Going back to Disney on June 24, 2018 for a week. I believe this makes somewhere between my 15th and 20th trip. Not bad for living over 13 hours away from WDW.


----------



## Jenniferj477

Next trips is June 8-15, 2018


----------



## reluctantredhead

Next trip is April 8-15, 2018, and I'm super excited because we've decided we're going back for Christmas this year too!


----------



## Amy11401

October 14-20, 2018.  We are staying at POFQ.


----------



## Disneyfan71

I would love to go to Disney soon...maybe in the next two or three years    But we shall see.


----------



## ashleyr409

June1st-June8th 2019


----------



## Eeyore1983

We leave from the UK in 44 days! Rather excited about it all, even though its our 6th trip over!


----------



## rockinmom

April 17th- 24th, though a few of those days we are traveling to the dark side aka universal. 67 days Baby!!!


----------



## Justinmichael

April 22nd-27th. Going on my first solo trip since my divorce.


----------



## FWphanatic

172 days!!  August 4th-21st at Fort Wilderness.  So excited!!


----------



## Allison Allen

Planning our First Visit for the First week of December in 2019 but we are flexible on dates. Going to see what we might be able to get the best deal on.


----------



## glencoe

6pm tonight!!!


----------



## DrFacilier

August 19th-25th. 185 more days!  5 until ADRs!


----------



## IB7

Came back from Florida vacation this past weekend - ready to book up for the next one


----------



## Ranger75062

Me and DW going for our 5th trip and for our 10th Anniversary in May 2018!!!


----------



## Spork3127

Just paid off our scheduled trip for October 6th-13th of this year.  We're staying at POR due to the ongoing construction at the other 2 moderates that we wanted to stay at (CSR and CBR).


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

Me and my DD & DS: July 3-17 at OKW.


----------



## Disney Duchess

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


Happy Birthday Disney is an awesome place to spend birthdays! 
I will be there at the same time!!!


----------



## gameboyjay

We go almost every year.  This year May 7th - May 15, staying at WL.


----------



## Sarah6342

Me, DH and DD are going March 28th to April 6th, 1st time staying on property and 1st time visiting all the parks!  Can't wait!


----------



## Rschall

This fall I hope the weather will be nice


----------



## Taylor Vu

June 2, 2018 I have mentally checked out of everything not Disney until then!!!


----------



## disneynurse03

August 16-25 2018 POFQ!


----------



## Jack'sDad

November 14-20. Counting down the days!


----------



## jaymie.b

We're going back this April. We originally had a DCL trip booked that week but ended up finally taking the dive with a DVC purchase during our Christmas visit. We were a little bummed about cancelling the SWDAS Cruise but the closer we get and the more we talk to our DVC friends and family the more and more excited we get about our first DVC stay.


----------



## Ensusieasm

February 2019


----------



## WitchHazel

We are going the end of October and the first week of November.  It will be our first fall trip to Disney.


----------



## Disneylover1970

We’re going next February(we were there this past January).  I might be doing a solo trip in October.


----------



## Hwtucker

April or September! Heard crowd calendars greatly recommend those times of year


----------



## disdad_zach

We are going the week after Thanksgiving this time. Our last trip was for Halloween and it was great, but we want some of the Christmas magic this time.


----------



## Abigail Broughton

Anytime you visit Disneyworld is a blessing. However for our family September 2 to the 10th 2017 was terrible. Very, very hot abd


----------



## Abigail Broughton

September 2nd to the 10th 2017 was too hot and too crowded. We are going for cooler temps this year. December 14 to the 23rd.


----------



## Abigail Broughton

Abigail Broughton said:


> Anytime you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashley.c.duncan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just booked for Sept 29th-Oct 3rd. Going for my birthday! Only bad part is I booked just shy of 180 day ADR Mark so I'm missing some reservations I really wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Touring plans reservation finder. You can almost always find your reservation your hoping for.
Click to expand...


----------



## Campinfam2018

SOON !


----------



## feistyunicorn

Not until May 2020! It seems so far away.


----------



## macraven

_September......Woot!_


----------



## Campinfam2018

18 days


----------



## Anna V Allen

I'm going this May then again in November. Woohoo!


----------



## Shelleyfs

November for us!  Can't wait!


----------



## AdamEfimoff

September 2018 (Anaheim) But might wait for Star Wars.

I am hoping to stay at https://www.dorchestercollection.co...Okh_8xde44vZ3TN68gnwD6t6pBdLoSg8aArNVEALw_wcB and Disneyland Hotel. But only seeing two days of Disney. And seeing the Getty, Universal, Catalina Island, Norton Simon, Griffith Park, Malibu , Studio Tours, 'Celebrity' Houses etc.

ps. Any closures I should know about


----------



## Disneyfan101413

My husband will be going the week of 4th of July!  Can't wait! 114 days! We got married in Disney in the fall and it was absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Winchester24

My fiance and I are going to WDW for our honeymoon the second week of October. It's our first WDW trip as a couple and we are staying at Ft. Wilderness! Not the usual choice for a couple without kids I know, but I spent a couple of family vacations there as a kid and can't wait to go back!


----------



## AndPeggy

We’re taking our first trip to Disneyland this summer and I’m so excited. 
I’ve been reading up on the Disneyland threads and listening to the Disneyland podcasts.


----------



## MARDUN

We are going 11/10 through 11/17 for our 46th anniversary.  Food and Wine plus holiday activities all in one week.


----------



## JohnnyB2

We will there Oct. 14th-24th!


----------



## AdamEfimoff

AdamEfimoff said:


> September 2018 (Anaheim) But might wait for Star Wars.
> 
> I am hoping to stay at https://www.dorchestercollection.co...Okh_8xde44vZ3TN68gnwD6t6pBdLoSg8aArNVEALw_wcB and Disneyland Hotel. But only seeing two days of Disney. And seeing the Getty, Universal, Catalina Island, Norton Simon, Griffith Park, Malibu , Studio Tours, 'Celebrity' Houses etc.
> 
> ps. Any closures I should know about


Not going until 2020


----------



## senseicj

10 Days and cant wait, we are surprising our kids and the wait is killing me


----------



## _aambam_

We’ll be staying at DW from April 19-May 1 @ Port Orleans French Quarter then All-Star Music


----------



## SueandPooh24

We are going in our first family trip the second week of November.


----------



## HiddenDewey

10/05 - 10/10

Staying at OKWR and planning on taking it easy this year.

Years past were busy with toddlers, but now the kids are getting older, so it's not as crucial to meet every princess in the parks.


----------



## Kaleidodad

June 2018...  Just 70 days to go!


----------



## WorldWalker18

180 days from today...excited!!


----------



## Tatooine1

in June, when do you think it's best to visit Disney? what month?


----------



## Cornucopiaoflove

The first week of May, and I'm already anxious and excited! Although, I keep having dreams that I lose my husband on the safari hahaha


----------



## Ears to Disney

October 27 - November, 10 2018!! WOOO!


----------



## Jerry2

We're going in May! Staying at the Swan for the first time. It will be our first time not is a Disney hotel in about 25 years. Couldn't beat the location for the price and looking forward to having the Friendship boats outside our front door.


----------



## mddsnygals

June-Taking dd and her friend to celebrate hs graduation!


----------



## JPPT1974

Last time was on my 39th birthday present nearly five years ago. Hope to go there one day soon.


----------



## BrennaRawks

In 34 days!!! This will be the first trip for my husband and our 3 kids, but my mom and I were there once back in the early '90s. 
Unforseen circumstances changed our original plans so it's a short 4 day trip. Our travel agent is my aunt's best friend, and Jay (the husbeast) and I have already told her that we plan on going back next spring.


----------



## kitkat4622

OMG 48 HOURS FROM NOW I WILL BE IN DISNEY WORLD


----------



## fraucow

I'll be there Friday morning--Running the Dark Side Challenge!


----------



## MedicMathes

Hi new here... Disney World in 37 Days!!!


----------



## gleamnglow

September 9th-14th


----------



## 22Tink

Headed back to Disneyland Nov 26-Dec 1


----------



## jaychis

I'm a local and go frequently. going tomorrow with family and friends. I was told living local would take the magic of Disney away, but it has enhanced the experience since we can come and go as passholders.


----------



## Mandi Nicole

I don’t know when the next time I’m going. I would really like to go before I give birth in August. But I know it’s going to be very hot. Maybe in the next couple of months.


----------



## Mandi Nicole

Missymoe4 said:


> July 23rd - August 4th. It's gonna be hot, but that's how I like my Disney.


It’ll be really hot lol
I am trying to go before that time because my baby boy might be born around that time.


----------



## ettinkerbell

October 27 - November 2 - Post 50th anniversary celebration (Sep 14th) - he golfs every day and I do the parks  - get together after lunch for afternoon and evening activities - YIPEE!!!


----------



## JewelofAlderaan

July 18-22 @ Yacht Club. Short trip but we were just there last year for a week and I'll take this over nothing!! Been trying to prepare myself for the July heat and crowds....


----------



## JewelofAlderaan

Winchester24 said:


> My fiance and I are going to WDW for our honeymoon the second week of October. It's our first WDW trip as a couple and we are staying at Ft. Wilderness! Not the usual choice for a couple without kids I know, but I spent a couple of family vacations there as a kid and can't wait to go back!



I've never been there but Wilderness Lodge is my *dream* resort that I'm saving for my (future) honeymoon. I think it's an awesome choice w/ no kids!! Have fun!!


----------



## I'm going to Disney

Planning my umpteenth trip after a 7 year wait!  Trip will be April 2019. I've already booked my reservation (I'm a DVC member also) and even though it's 11 months out still, I'm super excited already!


----------



## WDW Sock Puppet

November 24 for a week! We had the trip booked for February at the Pop Century,  but switched dates (and hotels, now All Star Sports instead because the rest of the budgets were already sold out for the free dining option). I want to thank The Dis for letting me know immediately when the free dining package was announced.  We never would have known if we hadn't been watching on YouTube since starting to plan the trip!

I have stayed at the Poly,  the Swan and Dolphin both, and both areas of the Port Orleans,  but this will be my first time in a value resort. Very much looking forward to exploring new territory!


----------



## dizneydreaming

My husband, 27 year old daughter (she'll be 28 then), our 10 year old son (almost 11 by then) and myself will be back home March 8-17th next year. It'll be almost 3 years since our last trip and we can NOT wait!!


----------



## dreamit

My 11yo daughter and I have a trip planned from 8/18-8/26. This is the first time we're doing a trip with just the two of us. This is also the first time my daughter seems as excited as I am about the trip. Don't get me wrong-- she's always loved our trips, but she's a lot more chill about them. This time, she's enjoying the planning and is getting really excited. I love it and hope she'll always share my love for all things Disney.


----------



## TxBSonnier

We're taking our first trip 9/4-9/11! We wanted to plan a big family thing for after my DH returned home from a deployment. (He's been home for a while now, we just had to delay the trip for a little bit.) Planning the trip was kinda my hobby while he was gone, so I'm so excited about actually going!


----------



## tpm1976

My wife, two daughters (16&8) and myself will be there between Oct 16th - 30th this year. My sixth trip, youngest daughters first ( that she will remember, was two years old last time).


----------



## shrcpark

April 2020. Tron and Star wars rides


----------



## AmeriCanFam

August, 2018. This will be our 4th trip to Disney World with our son. Two years ago we went to Disneyland for the first time to pay homage to where it all began.


----------



## Ginger R

We will be there at the end of June at Boardwalk villas!


----------



## GrimGrinningGhost85

Aiming for a  short trip this fall or a longer spring trip next year.


----------



## LISAMWDW

15th Trip in November!  So excited to see Pandora!     Ok and to stay at the BWI too!


----------



## Jose V.

Going in 37days for 4 days as a pre-cruise, Since we are flying all the way to FL make the most of it WDW mini vacay.


----------



## vicki595

In what might end up being one of our dumbest moves in recent history, we'll be spending July 4th at WDW... Arriving on the 1st, leaving on the 6th

I also just found myself booking a flight down for the weekend of September 8-9 (technically arriving on the 7th and leaving on the 10th, but getting in so late/leaving so early that they don't really count!). We'll see if I can persuade anyone else to come with me, else it might be my first solo trip... we'll see what happens.


----------



## lunasea

I'm at Disneyland multiple times a month. We are moving next summer to heaven knows where (military family) and will start planning a WDW vacation in 2019 after he gets orders, exact visit will depend on where he gets stationed. We're hoping sometime mid-January to mid-February timeframe, right between our two birthdays.


----------



## NyeAngel

Tomorrow and as often as possible.


----------



## wisteria1019

I'm down to 99 days! Double digits!


----------



## Will CPA

October 2018 for eight nights! Yay, Food and Wine Festival!


----------



## Jadyreen1282

August 24 through Sept 2.


----------



## cwoww

November 2021 for 12 days.
maybe a very short 4 day at the end of 2019, but not staying on site for that one, as our friends have a house outside orlando


----------



## Lostgirl96

Was just there with a friend at Disneyland Paris in June to celebrate the both of us graduating college.


----------



## NothingisImpossible

2019 will be a Disney bonanza
Jan 20-26 
Sept 13ish-20is
then we are going to try to sneak a final visit in after New Years in 2020 to get max out of an annual pass!

After that holding off until 2021 for MK's 50th!


----------



## snowpeasugarleaf

Next week 7/22!!!


----------



## HauntedHollywoodTower

In 62 days!


----------



## ashleyr409

June 2019 for 8 days 7 nights


----------



## Cullen Cousin

Will be at WDW sometime between 8/15-27 for three of the days.  My daughter has planned this trip for her family and I get go along for the ride, cause I don't know all of the details.  To me, that makes it more exciting!


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

134 more days!


----------



## WDWSimz

December 21-26. Can't wait to see the resort decked out for Christmas!


----------



## zobow02

August 16-20 just for wp's and ds and were going in October 28- Nov 2. We're also considering going during the princess half marathon. Fingers crossed it work out!


----------



## mcjaco

Sept. 13 - 18.  I'll be in a walking boot/wheelchair depending on how my achilles post op PT is going.


----------



## zobow02

WDWSimz said:


> December 21-26. Can't wait to see the resort decked out for Christmas!


what resort are you staying at?


----------



## Melanie230

September 13-19 Pop Century!!!


----------



## MadTownKatz

We will be at AKL from August 18th - August 26th 2018 - only 22 more days!1


----------



## aml3679

January 5th until the 12th - the first time as annual pass holders and the first time staying at The Art of Animation.


----------



## Suejacken

I just booked 3 rooms for my party of 10. More people might decide to join us so the total is subject to change. We are going June 27th to July 3rd at All Star Movies preferred room to make it easier for the kids


----------



## Leesha.Monster

August 16-24 at the Polynesian!!! 2nd time to WDW. Soooooo excited!!!


----------



## Tawney

12/1/2019... way too long!!!


----------



## Cornish Lad

September 11th to October 2nd - not long now!


----------



## cdg121990

Hopefully this winter!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Sept 8th-10th and then hello Disney Dream!


----------



## Jawsbourne

Goin in September! Can’t wait!


----------



## billyjobobb

September 22nd to October 5th. 2 whole weeks!


----------



## BorderTenny

February 5-12 at Pop Century with DH. Fourth Disney Parks trip together, but first ever onsite stay! Unfortunately, that arrival date means my FP booking date has the potential to "live in infamy."


----------



## OhDannyBoy

November 29- Dec 2


----------



## Sluf

February 18th-24th at Fort Wilderness Campground! Bought a 32' 5th wheel and a truck to pull it with so we could make the trip!


----------



## Liddypool

October 28 - November 1. So excited for MNSSHP!! We were originally had rooms booked at the Poly for our first on-site vacation, but decided to save the money and stay with my dad (he lives in Orlando).


----------



## Aryn Culbertson

Cornish Lad said:


> September 11th to October 2nd - not long now!



Hallo there, could not help but notice your sweet Post. My hubby and I (Late 40s) are visiting WDW for the very first time Sept/Oct 2018, very very excited!!   But also a tad bit nervous, am an English lass whom does not particularly care for Heat and have never been to FL, thus...


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

December 2nd through the 22th this year! This will be our 3rd annual trip but our first during the "holiday" season! We are very excited!


----------



## Cornish Lad

Aryn Culbertson said:


> Hallo there, could not help but notice your sweet Post. My hubby and I (Late 40s) are visiting WDW for the very first time Sept/Oct 2018, very very excited!!   But also a tad bit nervous, am an English lass whom does not particularly care for Heat and have never been to FL, thus...


You will find the heat in Florida is totally different to what we get in the UK.  The humidity in Florida is extremely high so the heat sort of envelopes you - I always refer back to my first experience in 1989 when we had to walk down the steps from the aircraft and walk across the tarmac to the terminal - on leaving the plane it felt as if the atmosphere wrapped itself around me like a blanket.  I loved the sensation and have never tired of it.  Just take things easy, don't try to rush around and do everything at once and drink lots of water.  Also make sure that you are really well protected with sun cream - get the highest 5 star factor that you can find to start with - the sun burns here even on a cloudy day.  We don't advocate going back to the hotel for a mid day break - just takes so much time out of the day - instead we just take it easy going through the parks and pace ourselves so that we get the most out of a park day without wrecking ourselves!  Another tip is to wear wide brimmed hats to protect your forehead, ears and neck from severe sunburn.  All in all take it easy, enjoy the different climate and have a great holiday! Not long now!!


----------



## toonaspie

Literally next month (Sept 21-24th)


----------



## AurumPunzel

Hopefully next year for WDW! Yearning to go back after soooooo long!


----------



## NC Disney Dad

The last week of November for our first family trip to Disney World.


----------



## Campinfam2018

January 13th, 2019 
DW and I


----------



## sdemore

December 1, 2019 for a two week retirement trip.  Celebrating after 40+ years of teaching.


----------



## Hootch

June 2019 - probably the Stockdale weeks.


----------



## DisneyyDaydream

Oct 27th-Nov 11th! Longest WDW trip to date, I’m soooo excited


----------



## soarin2018

July 9-15 First time at the Polynesian and I'm so excited!


----------



## ManalapanDad

Taking my wife and son for second time this year sept 11th-26th so excited for our first food and wine festival and mnsshwp! Booked a little over a week ago and still getting Fastpasses we want and reservations so excited!


----------



## barbz56

Sept.25-Oct. 1.  My first solo trip.  Going to MNSSHP too!   20 days till I'm at the happiest place on earth


----------



## AdamEfimoff

When ever Disney announces the confirmed dates for Star Wars Land . Maybe June but it will be really hot and crowded. But do want to see 4th of July again


----------



## CobraBubbles

Coming up soon...Sept 22-29
We are going to Paris the week after & still haven't decided if we will do any DLP while we are there...


----------



## invinciblesummer

December 19th - 29th. A little worried about the crowds since that's always stressful but we never go when it's low crowds anyway so it's always at a 10 for me. I have no reference of what a 4 crowd level would look like hahaha


----------



## wisteria1019

Today marks my 30 day countdown!


----------



## aylinb

We are going Thanksgiving week (11/20-25).  I will be exciting because we(DM DH DD) are leaving for the first time ever for Thanksgiving with our DD , My cousin & her DD.  It will be a birthday / Thanksgiving.  Are there any special things I should do or that there is to do?


----------



## Melanie230

Well thanks to Florence...we have rescheduled our trip from 9/13 to 9/27.  So let's get this big momma out of here and get back to packing!


----------



## Cande

Mid November! Surprise first trip for our 6 & 3 year olds. My hubs and I haven’t been since we were kids so this is kinda a newer experience for us too!


----------



## Disney-Nerd-4-Life

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.




That sounds like fun I hope you have a magical time  I am hoping to go October 2018 for my 30th birthday it all depends on my husband for work


----------



## Nikki1013

End of January for me. My first winter trip and am hoping for unseasonably warm weather.


----------



## Slick519

February 9-15, 2019


----------



## Yanevernoinoz

May 2019 in Japan


----------



## LittleBitt

We will be there this weekend and the last week of November. Love the holidays at Disney. We also go random days throughout the year.


----------



## Teyanna Drews

November 11-18th 2018 for make a wish!


----------



## Tribbii

Tonight !Seven hours!


----------



## Aandd Beyond

We are planning our very first Christmas trip. Plan to be in the parks Dec 23-30 2018.


----------



## siren0119

Just got back Sept 21-24 (adults only F&W trip with our amazing friends!) - already planning to return 8/28/19-whenever the kids have to start school LOL


----------



## cmorrison87

September 2019!


----------



## ppppiglett

Belated 30th Anniversary trip, March 2019.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

It's already been a month!  September 6-16th but we purchased AP's so......    We will be back December 22-28th and again April 20-28th.


----------



## CanoeRower

Next summer!


----------



## Saints916

40 Days! Can’t wait. Taking the 3 kids and celebrating 10 year anniversary!


----------



## Babacuss

Heading out to the Boardwalk and Epcot for my Bday Oct. 12th - 14th Then a cabin in Fort wilderness Nov28th - Dec 6th
I'm from Tampa so when traffics light it's a 60min trip


----------



## happyfun

Father-in-law decided he wants to take the whole family to WDW, but only to a resort on the monorail. Ended up with 1 room at the Contemporary and a 2BR villa at BLT 11/19-11/24.  Can't wait!!  Already made a few ADR, but trying for more.


----------



## DisnerdShelby

May 2019, for my kiddo's 9th birthday! Surprising her with club level at the beautiful Grand Floridian!


----------



## mwheatley

Second year in a row going early December. Might be starting a fun tradition.


----------



## Joann Finley

I'm going to WDW for the first time in 29 years on November 10. Super duper excited!


----------



## Minnie1222

The 3rd week this December

I just changed resort from YC to AKL.  There are rumors that the Friendship boats won't be running at that time AND the International gateway will be closing as well.


----------



## Ghost Host Bill

The end of November for my first solo trip. Any suggestions for a first time solo trip?


----------



## Minnie1222

Ghost Host Bill said:


> The end of November for my first solo trip. Any suggestions for a first time solo trip?


I would pose for a picture with all the characters I could find.


----------



## Ghost Host Bill

Thank you for your response. Im hoping to get a photo with Donald at the Mexico photo spot.


----------



## Dawnita71

Dec 15th-21st, 2019...far too long but yet still excited as if it is this Dec!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Dec 8 - 16; taking my mom for xmas
Feb 22 - 27; Princess Half Marathon/Fairytale Challenge
July 1 - 7; Going w my sisters family.  Had APs so figure I should make the most of them
Sept 14 - 21; First trip to DLR!

I am jokingly calling the next 12 months "The Year of Disney" haha


----------



## Emeb90

We are going on December 11th for one week - it's our first time at Disneyworld and I can't wait!


----------



## sharkyandbones

Next trip is in Nov, unbeknownst to my kiddos!


----------



## Buzz808

Headed there Dec 16-22... Looking forward to it!   First time at a Disney park for the holiday decorations!


----------



## RollTideinMD

My first time! February 11-16, 2019

Already planning on returning October 2019!


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Hello everyone! First post here. Going Nov 24-Dec 1.


----------



## mel&me

Second week of April 2019


----------



## lingling83

The last 2 weeks of January 2019. Curious to see the crowd levels.


----------



## stoneman

We are planning a summer trip in 2019. It's going to be so much fun. We haven't been back since my teenage daughters were little kids. I bet a lot has changed in 8 years.


----------



## Disneylover1970

The end of February and next December


----------



## Campinfam2018

23 days !


----------



## Bill007

Disneyland in March and Disneyworld in October!


----------



## ejyip

We always go one of the first two weeks in November. Sometimes we need more of a fix, so we opt for March. We just did 11/10-11/18 with a group of friends and booked to go back 2/25-3/1 just for me and my wife, since we weren't able to do everything last time.


----------



## Rach3975

Our most recent trip was Nov. 3-9. Next year DH and I are going to do a short kid-free trip Nov. 2-5th. Can't wait! We've never done a trip without our kids.


----------



## Thecrookedcap

35 days away from my first solo trip!


----------



## candle_head

September 23-30, although everyone is saying it's going to be super hot so I am second guessing


----------



## EeyoreME

Oct 5! I can't wait


----------



## lisajl

Jan19 to 25


----------



## luvdisney0607

march 30th to april 5th


----------



## Plus Size Rapunzel

Celebrating our honeymoon and my birthday 1/12-1/20


----------



## Campinfam2018

1/13-18/19


----------



## Yanevernoinoz

candle_head said:


> September 23-30, although everyone is saying it's going to be super hot so I am second guessing



I went in September 2017 and not only was it hot it was hurricane season and I was there for Hurricane Irma. After she blew through it was soooooooo humid!!  And I am from a humid part of Australia so for me to say that, it was really bad lol

For us, the best time to go is December after Thanksgiving. You get all the Christmas feels but not so much of the crowd. The closer to Christmas though, the busier it gets.

Hope this helps


----------



## Bill007

Yanevernoinoz said:


> I went in September 2017 and not only was it hot it was hurricane season and I was there for Hurricane Irma. After she blew through it was soooooooo humid!!  And I am from a humid part of Australia so for me to say that, it was really bad lol
> 
> For us, the best time to go is December after Thanksgiving. You get all the Christmas feels but not so much of the crowd. The closer to Christmas though, the busier it gets.
> 
> Hope this helps


I went in late October and was told the week prior was extremely hot. However I lucked out and it was perfect. Hard to gauge I guess.


----------



## siren0119

August 26-Sept 3! And driving down, so it's a Disney Road Trip!


----------



## Danidawn1012

July 5-14. Completely unexpected,  but free dining came out,  so we just pulled the trigger.


----------



## Antaniasmom

Hopefully very soon!!  Looking like late January or mid Feb !! Already made tentative reservation at Chef Mickeys as a surprise for my daughter as we missed it last trip. I could not be more excited..especially since the car ride will only be 8 hours now hehe


----------



## MousetersInc

March 23-29, for our school district's spring break.


----------



## 1st_trip_10/05

Oct 2019


----------



## Sagacious_Sundry

I'm going 1-3 May this year, an early birthday present to both myself and my sister


----------



## Guidman

April 4-8 for the Star Wars runDisney event.


----------



## EeyoreME

1st_trip_10/05 said:


> Oct 2019


 us too!  Early October for us: )


----------



## garnwr32229

May30-June5


----------



## motherof5

going for MM so excited.  First MM as a DVC member.


----------



## Necroking

Last week of February and last week of August.


----------



## Treysar

6 days!


----------



## VACamm

August 31 - September 7


----------



## DVCdisneyfam

Going in the summer.  What are people's suggestions for dining.  Going for FIL 70th b-day


----------



## Snowtrail

Going in 39 days...

Feb 23-March 3


----------



## SevsOnlyGirl

My husband and I will be there Sept 24-29 for our 20th anniversary!! This is our third trip - first with no kids (they are both adults now).


----------



## Nicole Helene

We are going for the 4th time the first week of November. I haven’t gone around that time yet. I loved it there during Christmas time but I feel like I’m going between holidays.


----------



## NoriKL

Sept 19-22, first solo trip


----------



## MBR2010

We are going Feb 4-12 2020, so my countdown is 381 days!!


----------



## mdembko

Dec. 5-16, 2019.


----------



## Riff_rocker

Going first of May!! Hoping for low crowds!!!! But probably not


----------



## PADude

Hoping to go October 2019


----------



## Happy Art Teacher

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


We are going this May! I can't wait!


----------



## JoshCLT

I'm going Feb 25-Mar 4


----------



## eyeronic

It’s been a long time since I’ve been on this forum. We are going to Disney World for the first time as a family 2/17-2/23/2019. I went to Epcot during a business conference in 2004. So excited!


----------



## roylanc

We are going July 31st to August 13th. This year staying at 2 resorts, POR & for the first time The Contemporary resort.
Our last trip was 2017.


----------



## Je-Ree Olenik

Aug 1-8 2019 with husband and daughter cant wait!


----------



## Kathryndisney

16th August for two weeks


----------



## Jen1103

Going in September!  Can't wait.


----------



## DisneyLoverDreamsForever

My family plans a trip everything thanksgiving holiday since 1977.  It has been great watching the family grow up with Disney and seeing them enjoy it with there children as well.  Nothing like raising them with such a magical place!!


----------



## llcole111

A family of 3 going September 22, 2019 Thru September 29th! So excited!!!!


----------



## Tim-o-Finland

2019 I am going with my friends 19th Feb - 7th Mar. And alone in 26th August - 11th September. I am also looking flights in May to go Florida solo.


----------



## blistex

Just booked this week for Feb 20th-22nd! So excited - the husband is not a huge fan and he finally agreed to appease the kids and I. We live in Atl and regularly visit my mom about 90 minutes from WDW so it's an easy trip for us and our kids are at the age where the magic is still incredibly magical.


----------



## mamabear16

We are going in October 2019 for the Halloween celebrations.  This will be our family's second vacation at Disney World staying at the WL.  I can't wait!


----------



## Craig Roberts

*We are going September 17-23 My first visit ever but my wife has been to many times to count!*


----------



## BklynTrvlr

June 22-28th....it will be my 6th time...4 WDW...1 DL but this will be my 1st solo trip....Milestone Birthday Trip.  Slightly apprehensive but more excited than anything!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Our April 20-28th trip is coming up fast!  It will be our first stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge Club Level. So excited!


----------



## nolafan33

March 1st-6th!


----------



## diser_fam

June 8-15th


----------



## jandafortcampers

May 10th to 18th for our 25th anniversary.


----------



## Prince & Princess

Heading back October 14-19th.  Plan on spending Columbus Day relaxing by a pool and checking out the NBA Experience at Disney Springs.  Hoping the holiday weekend crowds aren't as bad Tuesday-Friday


----------



## Ensusieasm

Two weeks from today! ( And I just got back from Disney World 11 days ago. )
Oops, pretty sure I’m spoiled. My newly acquired Platinum Pass is dangerous!


----------



## Tiggerlover91

*June 2nd-June 6th*

This will be my 7th trip to Disney! One was the College Program! I had to return home after 45 days because financially my family couldn't make it just on my husband's income, but it was THE BEST 45 days EVER!


----------



## Heffalump12

We are going Sept. 20-28th.  So excited as this is the first time for my whole family.  Planning this trip has become an obsession,  and DH is just about over it.  Safe travels everyone!


----------



## disneylvr81

We are going August 31-September 4th. It’s our second trip and first MNSSHP. This is a special trip for my 6 year old and he’s pretty excited his little brother and sister aren’t going to be there to slow him down this time.


----------



## pahoben

Very good question. We travel from outside the US and so need a good block of time to travel. We try to take the twins every two years and that would be November 2020. With so many new openings (Star Wars, GoG, Spaceship Earth refurb, etcJ and with the anniversary coming up there are a lot of considerations for the next trip.


----------



## Adamc1985

Next week!!


----------



## Adamc1985

Next week!


----------



## Kade Goof

My girlfriend and I are going August 7th-August 12th! So stoked.


----------



## Disney_Ummi

July 16-21!! Boardwalk! 2nd time for the kiddos, Ive lost count for myself.


----------



## Undavolt

2019 Adult only trips:

May 6 - 9 BWV

October 14 - 17 AKL. Even though we are excited about Galaxy’s Edge, unless the crowds are much smaller than expected, we will not be going there.  Will wait until sometime in 2020.


----------



## BassetHoundMom

August 8 - 14th at CR.  It will be my 15th visit - and, both myself and my MIL will be celebrating our birthdays.  Best place to have a birthday!


----------



## Nox

We haven't totally decided - I might be in a career transition, but for now the plan is July 8 - 12. Our 11th wedding anniversary is the 9th and we have reservations at V&As for that night. I'm still in the preliminary planning phases (we live just east of WDW so we don't have to plan flights or anything.)


----------



## TresGriffin

May 12-16 (For my birthday!)


----------



## Meghan Trangsrud

Going in Jan! First trip for the kids, so excited!!


----------



## jdtopgun71

May 17 thru May 27!  Can't wait!


----------



## SL6827

In a few days.


----------



## Meghannprincesspie

May 13-22, 2019! I can't wait!


----------



## BobbyMoon

First trip planned May 13-21st!


----------



## TresGriffin

Meghannprincesspie said:


> May 13-22, 2019! I can't wait!





BobbyMoon said:


> First trip planned May 13-21st!


Meetup perhaps?


----------



## mitchfishguard

Sept 15 to 26. 15th ASMov, 16th to 24th OKW, 24th to 26th GF


----------



## Diogo Pinheiro

First ever Disney trip for Aug 3-12 with family of 4 (DW, DD6 and DS5). Everyone super excited planning!


----------



## DisLiss

Not until late next summer.  (2020)  I'm glad because it will give them plenty of time to sort out SWGE and the new rules and such that they've put into effect recently.


----------



## Toolulu22

July 27-August 1. 

We usually spend a couple days at WDW when we’re in Florida visiting my in-laws, and sometimes we only get a day in at DS while we’re waiting for a flight.  I’m so happy that this trip is a Disney vacation.  We’re not even renting a car.


----------



## Iestyn5150

WDW in September 2021, yikes! I do have two trips to DLP in between then and now though so it’s not so bad!


----------



## Toller

Impatiently waiting for April 2020 to go to WDW.  Although with the announced opening of SWGE this Fall, it's helping with the wait.


----------



## Ginger R

We're going July 7th-18th.


----------



## eco-muse

October (first solo trip to Disney World, seventh trip overall)


----------



## Al619

I’m a huge Christmas fan so we plan our annual vaca during the Christmas overlay which I love. December can never come fast enough


----------



## Pooh Lover too!

Planning a trip in February 2020.  Taking a friend for her 1st visit, this we be my 6th.  Haven’t been to WDW since 2013, a lot has changed since then.  Hope I can get up to speed with all the updates with magic bands, fast passes, etc.  Super excited!


----------



## tguz

July 28 - Aug 3


----------



## JohnV

Tomorrow but we only live an hour away from DW


----------



## Mel730

This weekend!! April 13-17


----------



## Flagge

October 11-22 to WDW.  While most of us have been to WDW this will be the first time on property and span 3 generations of the family.


----------



## 73 Ranchero

April 26 - May 5


----------



## Merida333

January 2020 - Polynesian. I think I noticed some people had a countdown...wondering how to add a countdown?


----------



## shella

June 24-29, staying off property and taking my 11 month old.


----------



## twinsmama04

July 20-24. Should be a hot time


----------



## Crygon

Every chance we can! Next trip is May 26th but no trips planned any time after. =-(


----------



## Grumpy87

Just got back Saturday and I already want to go back. First time back in 17 years and it was absolutely worth it.


----------



## Weese's Pieces

May 20 - 26th


----------



## C.beara

Merida333 said:


> January 2020 - Polynesian. I think I noticed some people had a countdown...wondering how to add a countdown?


 I think it has something to do with your number of posts and whether you can add a signature yet or not... you may want to check those posts


----------



## pixie dust 112

Friday!!!!!  We'll be at OKW April 26th through May 8th!


----------



## kitkat4622

Oct 1st to the 10th


----------



## PrincessPauline

My bestie and I are doing our first F&W girl's trip. 8/31-9/4... y'all, you shoulda seen my face when the morning news announced the opening dates of SWGE. We already had the trip booked for like 2 months or something at that point. The universe LOVES ME!


----------



## eric1985

July 15th - 18th


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Tomorrow for the Adventurers Club reunion. 
But I live 20 minutes away so it’s not a vacation. It’s driving down the road for a night out.


----------



## GoJetsGo

Maistre Gracey said:


> Tomorrow for the Adventurers Club reunion.
> But I live 20 minutes away so it’s not a vacation. It’s driving down the road for a night out.



WHAT???!!???  How cool is that!!!??  I have such fond memories.  I loved the Adventurers Club.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

GoJetsGo said:


> WHAT???!!???  How cool is that!!!??  I have such fond memories.  I loved the Adventurers Club.


It was an absolute BLAST. All original members were there in full character.
It was as if the club was open for one night.


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

My next trip is Sept 19th to 22nd to Disneyland Paris for the race weekend


----------



## GoJetsGo

Maistre Gracey said:


> It was an absolute BLAST. All original members were there in full character.
> It was as if the club was open for one night.



Well - that is just the best.  What a wonderfully fun night!


----------



## TaytonsTourGuide

We are leaving July 9th for my sons 10th birthday and golden birthday trip


----------



## HeidiV71

9/23 - 9/27 first adults only trip


----------



## ckfleming

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


Can’t wait for our next trip which is next month June 2019.


----------



## Ginger R

July 7th-18th at Poly and SSR


----------



## tguz

July 28 - Aug 3.  Pop Century.  Skyliner, please be open!!


----------



## LovingPooh

May 31-June 8 at Contemporary Resort Tower Theme Park View and DVC AKV 2 bedroom


----------



## TJ Bryant

Labor Day weekend


----------



## TabGray

Sadly in 866 days unless I can sneak something else in!


----------



## Andrea36

June 27 - July 6!


----------



## Dawnita71

Dec 15th-21st Pop Century


----------



## SoarinSC

Mid January!


----------



## SoarinSC

Grumpy87 said:


> Just got back Saturday and I already want to go back. First time back in 17 years and it was absolutely worth it.



That's awesome!


----------



## SoarinSC

eyeronic said:


> It’s been a long time since I’ve been on this forum. We are going to Disney World for the first time as a family 2/17-2/23/2019. I went to Epcot during a business conference in 2004. So excited!


Hope you all had a great time!


----------



## louisianab

Oct 19-27 ASMo/SSR


----------



## stephanie Duncan

Tomorrow night I head out for a quick trip to Universal before a week at DISNEY!!! I can't wait


----------



## ofmouseandman

Currently planning our next Disney World Vacation for March 28-April 4th 2020. Staying at AOA for the first time! Can't wait!


----------



## Gary Perrin

Started a Count Down Clock on my PC  ends Monday 24th October 2022 (That's a relocation date)

Wish me and my Family LUCK!!!!


----------



## Louis morrell

6 days. Disney Animal Kingdom Villas Jambo House. I am giddy like a little kid and I was just an Boardwalk Villas in early January.


----------



## Yanevernoinoz

Just got back from Tokyo Disney with plans to go back to WDW in Dec 2020 .... NYE in EPCOT is the whole purpose of the trip


----------



## Kevin Welge

June 23-29. Staying in a 1 bedroom villa at Bay Lake Tower. First time staying at BLT and can’t wait.


----------



## alan68

We're going October 2028 to celebrate my 60th birthday!  Hee hee.  I hope it's not too soon to post this.  I don't have the nerve to make a countdown for this trip.  A lot can change in 9 years, but gotta have something to look forward to.  It will be just me and DW this time, and the kids will both be grown, so if they want to come they'll have to pay their own way!


----------



## Arielfan98

Leaving for the airport......NOW!


----------



## Tinkerfan2005

The last weekend in June.  It is going to be hot and crowded, but we plan on having fun!


----------



## disneypaws

July 5th for 9 nights at the beach club


----------



## drusba

Third week in Aug. Weather-wise a horrible time to go. I am too old to be restricted by school schedules but this trip includes three granddaughters who are subject to those schedules.


----------



## Lisamarie999

Aiming for February 2020 - my husband can't wait any longer then that to see Star Wars!


----------



## John De Young

October of this year (2019) with my wife, 2 daughters and 4 granddaughters.  We're not going because of Galaxy's Edge.  In fact we were hoping that it didn't open until after our trip.  We're probably going to limit our time at the Studios.  This isn't our first trip by a long shot, but there's just as much excitement and anticipation for the 10th trip as there was for the first one. 

This is my first post on the DIS Boards.  I'm not big into social media, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bestdayever89

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


Turning 30 this year too!  We are going nov 9-12 trying to take my girls to Christmas party this year before we try for #3


----------



## John De Young

drusba said:


> Third week in Aug. Weather-wise a horrible time to go. I am too old to be restricted by school schedules but this trip includes three granddaughters who are subject to those schedules.



We went in 2012 from June 16 thru 23 and not once in that week did the temp in Orlando reach 90 degrees and the humidity was relatively low.  In fact it was hotter and more humid in Michigan every day that week.  You just never know.


----------



## Louis morrell

I will be there in 2hrs. 50min.


----------



## WDW_Diane

Today! OKW for the first time.


----------



## diser_fam

Leaving in 6 days!  Wilderness Lodge.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## kristenrice

//


----------



## kristenrice

.


----------



## kristenrice

John De Young said:


> October of this year (2019) with my wife, 2 daughters and 4 granddaughters.  We're not going because of Galaxy's Edge.  In fact we were hoping that it didn't open until after our trip.  We're probably going to limit our time at the Studios.  This isn't our first trip by a long shot, but there's just as much excitement and anticipation for the 10th trip as there was for the first one.
> 
> This is my first post on the DIS Boards.  I'm not big into social media, so we'll see how it goes.


Funny....we will be there at exactly the same time!  I'm sure we will run into you


....Welcome to the DISBoards, Dad!


----------



## firemanx

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


----------



## firemanx

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


      going back 11/8-11/10


----------



## dzdis19

Hoping to go with my whole family at the end of the year....planning for a big group is tough lol


----------



## DiscoRaptor

we’ve made reservations at Copper Creek for Feb 2020. Going with my husband, our kids (who will turn 2 and 5 while we are there) and my parents. Really excited to actually be planning now after years of looking forward to this.


----------



## Ginger R

We will be there in 31 days! We 'll be there July 6th-18th!


----------



## mco65

kristenrice said:


> Funny....we will be there at exactly the same time!  I'm sure we will run into you
> 
> 
> ....Welcome to the DISBoards, Dad!



Several years ago a friend of mine from work was there with his family the same week we were there.. we made no plans to meetup but i did know he was there... and by chance i did spot him late one evening at MK.. he flashed in front of me on his way to ??? can't remember.. but i hollered and he stopped... totally surprised i was able to spot him.. doubt i would have had i not known he was there.. i was pretty impressed with my self that day.. haha!  

BTW, leaving July 5th for 7 days at the FORT!


----------



## John De Young

mco65 said:


> Several years ago a friend of mine from work was there with his family the same week we were there.. we made no plans to meetup but i did know he was there... and by chance i did spot him late one evening at MK.. he flashed in front of me on his way to ??? can't remember.. but i hollered and he stopped... totally surprised i was able to spot him.. doubt i would have had i not known he was there.. i was pretty impressed with my self that day.. haha!
> 
> BTW, leaving July 5th for 7 days at the FORT!


Well Kris, her daughters, her sister, two nieces, my wife and I are all staying together, so we will "see" them.
PS: I like your quote from The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Pucks104

DH and I are going 9/16-9/23.


----------



## jek22

Boardwalk studio for honeymoon  part 1 9/19-9/22


----------



## Dominic555

July 5-10. Staying at the Contemporary


----------



## EvilQueen~16

First holiday trip December 15-22


----------



## Disneyfan754321

We always go right before 
Spring break... warm weather without the madness.  So end of feb early march


----------



## Disneyfan754321

TXBeth said:


> We are going late June for my oldest daughter's wish trip. I can't wait!


Love gtktw , we go back and vist every year. I thought it would be sad going back but its not. The best place ever.  Have lots of fun


----------



## Shavsmimi

July 12-18 staying at new towers!


----------



## kwiatamanda

Trip in 4 days!!!!!  Staying at Contemporary!


----------



## Deanna404

Last week in October, All Star Movies!


----------



## SoloDWGuy

Aug 19th - 23rd All Star Movies, Oct 21st - 24th TBD, Dec 2nd - 7th, TBD, Jan 14th - 17th.


----------



## Sabres431

October 13-19 @ Old Key West


----------



## Katy G.

2/4 through 2/12, 1 Bedroom villa...our first stay at Saratoga Springs!


----------



## Relishy57

I’ve just booked 26-30 September 19 as the perfect ending to a 3 centre trip.


----------



## disneycat321

Yacht Club July 19-27! (34 days!!!) This is our third trip to WDW and our last trip was 6 years ago (too long!). Staying in the Boardwalk area is a dream come true for us since Epcot is our favorite park, and WS is our favorite part of Epcot!


----------



## luvngoofy

July 26-Aug 5 Split stay POP and AKL


----------



## JKMillerfam

Looking at May 24 to 31 2020....considering renting DVC points for the first time. Still undecided.


----------



## GilleyAguilar

Going September 14 - 19th staying at The Contemporary. Always a bucket list item to go from our cheap motel 6 days when I was young to staying at that resort.


----------



## Je-Ree Olenik

Aug 1-6 (leaving July 31 because we are driving this time) All Star Sports! Can't wait!


----------



## Grnl706

June 10 - 22, 2020! Staying at Aventura Hotel at Universal and renting DVC points for Boardwalk and Saratoga Springs for a split stay.


----------



## Trap

3/24 to 3/27 2020 and 12/2 to 12/8 2020 pofq


----------



## jlb727

March 22-March 28. We will be there mostly for Galaxys Edge, and we will also be staying at SSR as DVC owners for the first time!


----------



## Whovian86

2nd trip will be April 25-May 1. Staying at AoA, again. I would like to try a new resort, but my family (including DH) loves this hotel.


----------



## SoloDWGuy

Aug 19th - 23rd. Staying at All-Star Music. APH discount was too good to pass up.


----------



## Fred M

Disneyland at the end of this month, Aulani in November, and WDW in May 2020!


----------



## DisneyBoundYrly

8/14-8/19/19!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## FlagrantFleur

April 15-24 2020, staying at the Gran Destino Tower. Getting even more excited with the new photos that surfaced!!


----------



## lollipoplinds

It'll be my third trip. We haven't been since 2017. We'll be arriving on September 8th!


----------



## KMWoolley

Aug 1-7 with my daughters (before the oldest starts University) 
Nov 8-11 with my wife for a very action packed weekend (no RotR though)


----------



## Pappy Tom

We'll be there Oct. 27th through Nov. 2nd  
It's been 16 years since my last "real" vacation (Disney cruise w/daughter); 44 years since my only visit to WDW... And at my age, probably the last!


----------



## adfoster84

99 Days!!!!!  

10 days 9 nights at our favorite place.


----------



## Tinkerfan2005

We went a few weeks ago.  We had a great time. Our next trip won’t be for a long time.


----------



## Akck

We’ll be at WDW Oct. 22-28. Just checking out the parks prior to going with our granddaughter at some future point.


----------



## roylanc

July 30th - Aug-13 in 13 days. 11 nights at POR & 2 nights at the Contemporary..


----------



## tguz

Arrive 7/28 at the Pop for 7 nights!!  Buying things on our snack list as I find them on sale.


----------



## emailmyheart

Stayed at WDW for a couple weeks in June for the first time ever, been wanting to go ever since I was kid and it really was one of the best experiences I've ever had! It's literally like walking into your childhood  I can't stop talking about it and I'd drop everything to go again, i'd love to go during Halloween next time!


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

September 4th-9th at Movies! I thought I wasn't going to be able to go to a Disney park this year but I made it work and I'm going!


----------



## angieinwndrland

We will be going again in January 2020 and can't wait!!!


----------



## Hmay20

We are first-timers. We leave on 8/17 and coming home 8/22. This trip is what my son asked for through make a wish. Hoping we can create some extra special magical memories.


----------



## Nomad70

We will be at DW in September for our 24th anniversary! Our first time staying at The Boardwalk Inn, we are super excited!


----------



## tguz

We leave in 1 week!  First park day is 7/28!


----------



## nucjim

1st  Trip in January!


----------



## nuclearturtle

We're going Sept 15- Sept 21 celebrating our 25th anniversary and my wife's birthday. First time away without any of the 4 kids. We're both so excited !!! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1993 Caribbean Beach 
2000 All Star Sports
2015 Art of Animation
2019 Contemporary


----------



## nuclearturtle

Pucks104 said:


> DH and I are going 9/16-9/23.


We're going to be there the same time !!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1993 Caribbean Beach 
2000 All Star Sports
2015 Art of Animation
2019 Contemporary


----------



## Poppins38

December 2020....so far away!!


----------



## Ginger R

We actually just got back from our 12 day summer trip but we booked our next trip before we left disney.we now have another trip to look forward to...April 9th-16th!


----------



## Pm3681

Oct 4th- 14th with a 4 Night Disney Cruise sandwiched in between. AKL


----------



## bigfatdan

Nov 11- Nov 16.  I just learned that Disney World will be celebrating Christmas then!  Something else to look forward to!


----------



## Cascade56

October 15 - 27 at OKW  and December 7 - 21 at Copper Creek to my wife and I It’s the best place to stay at Christmas!


----------



## DisneyPrincess1971

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


Well an early Happy Birthday to you! Your niece is going to have fun!
 My first visit to WDW was in 1977 when I was 6. My second will be in September 2020, from the 7th through the 15th to be exact. My husband, who went in 1987 so it's his second visit too, and I are going to be celebrating our fifteenth wedding anniversary.

Have  a Magical time!


----------



## KMWoolley

Thursday


----------



## Pluto0914

Just booked two trips for 2020...one over spring break and another in the summer. We can't wait


----------



## Nanceliz319

Planning Dec 2020


----------



## TorchWood

December 2020.  45 year wedding anniversary.


----------



## JacLynne

In 3 weeks!!


----------



## davk115

Jan 2020 for my first visit.


----------



## JacLynne

Next Tuesday!


----------



## ZuuL

05/12/2020-05/19/2020


----------



## KBoone

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


There is a wdw crowd calendar online. Also, you're going during the food & wine festival so EPCOT will be very busy. Not sure about Hollywood Studios with Galaxy's Edge opening but hopefully the other parks won't be so busy.


----------



## FOXC69

12/4 - 12/12!


----------



## MarkinNM

In 2 days!!!


----------



## ZuuL

MarkinNM said:


> In 2 days!!!


LUCKY!!


----------



## itsherhappyplace

We are going May 2020 along with my parents and brother's family - we are SUPER excited!!!  Staying at AKL.  I don't think my parents have been since we were little kids, the same with my brother and my brother's kids have NEVER been.  We are DVC and try to go every other year, so we are STOKED to share this experience with all of them.


----------



## buckeyegirl51

We are going in 32 days  - check in Sept 24 till Oct 1.   Who else will be there during that time?


----------



## eclipsedisney

We are going to be at Disney in just a couple of weeks.  We are going for business purposes but we have are going to a couple of Disney parties, the after-dark party, and the Halloween party.  We are so excited!


----------



## Jasper&Bowie

buckeyegirl51 said:


> We are going in 32 days  - check in Sept 24 till Oct 1.   Who else will be there during that time?


Checking in on September 20 until Sept. 26.


----------



## phinz

I was going on Tuesday, but... yeah.


----------



## 1_2_N_V

March 2020! Debating a split stay with DVC renting points and universal for my DD birthday.


----------



## CamilaGS

We´re going Feb 24th - March 5th/2020. It will be my third trip (of, hopefully, many more!) to WDW, first time we´ll include AK, so I´m so excited to meet a different park!
We´ll be 4 adult women: me, my wife, my mother and my aunt (mother´s sister). It´ll be my mom and my aunt´s second trip. Also my aunt never visited Epcot, so it´ll be a first for her too...
So many firsts lol I´m very very stoked!!


----------



## vyviecupcakes

Going to Disney Oct 6th & 7th. Can’t wait!


----------



## Dcgc28

We’re going March 15th 2020 to March 21st


----------



## buddha112

Back again on December 7


----------



## Lismar93

October 27th. Can’t wait. First visit in seven years!!


----------



## sandman174

1st timer in Feb 11-18, 2020


----------



## Fi4481

I'm going for the Disneyland Paris Halloween party 30th October to 1st November. Can't wait


----------



## Disney Frenhines

On my way to the airport right now, just a quick stop at Starbucks for a cup of tea before hitting the motorway.


----------



## MickeyBarMike

Just decide to go up for the weekend, so I'll be in EPCOT this Saturday morning. Yeah!!


----------



## JaezyJae

Going for the first time to celebrate 65th birthday and going alone. May 2020


----------



## KayBeeMouse

October 23! First fall trip. We're AP this year so tentatively considering jumping into the madness head first with a NYE trip too!


----------



## mrsnate

We are going January 5, 2020 and I can't wait! We do Disneyland every year, but haven't been to WDW in 9 years!


----------



## orlanski

Going March 13-21 2020 AKL. So excited. First visit as DVC members.


----------



## Undavolt

Undavolt said:


> 2019 Adult only trips:
> 
> May 6 - 9 BWV
> 
> October 14 - 17 AKL. Even though we are excited about Galaxy’s Edge, unless the crowds are much smaller than expected, we will not be going there.  Will wait until sometime in 2020.


Booked another adult only trip for February 24 - 28, snagged a Tower Studio at the Riviera.  Now working on a family trip for late August or early September 2020.


----------



## If We Can Dream It

First time staying at Fort Wilderness in twelve days to celebrate two nights at MNSSHP. Here’s to hopefully tolerable heat!


----------



## Fairytale.in.Progress

January 15th - 21st 2020! 
Then we already have another (big) trip reserved for December 31st 2020 - January 12th 2021


----------



## zskid00

Taking the family in the middle of May.  It will be my first time to Disney World in over 12 years.  Also my first time ever to HS and AK.


----------



## CanadianDisneyDad

SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilbret

10/25-10/29. I'm working in the area on both ends of it, it's almost a freebie.
We'll be back at Thanksgiving, will spend a couple days at parks.
Will be back after that in February.


----------



## pooh2001

November 12 to November 21  2020 
Swap the numbers and all the same !


----------



## AnteUp0824

January 12th -17th 2020 with my family of 4 and again in July with my mom, in-laws, and sister-in-law tagging along!


----------



## Sdickenson

Beginning of March. I’ve never been in March so hopefully it’s a good time to go!


----------



## dwonderz

We are going February 23 - February 29 2020!!


----------



## Tom Schumacher

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.
> My family is going for the 3rd time in 5 years, we also do a different resort each time. Loved Old Key West, Caribbean was ugh, this time will be Port Orleans. Plus we will be doing Mickey’s Xmas party.


----------



## Unlimited N2O

Jan 10-Jan 13 2020 for Marathon Weekend


----------



## BonnieF

19 days!!!! For F&W, round 17!
Then, back in February to hopefully get out of winter for a little while.


----------



## hazekids246

Going June 26-July 3 at Boardwalk Villas. Second time staying at BW. First time renting points. Absolutely love this resort! Probably last trip to Disney with both kids DS will be going to college in the fall. So we are trying to make this trip extra special!!


----------



## CoffeeKitten

Beginning of May 2020, staying at POFQ. I'm so excited. We haven't been to DW since the early '90s.


----------



## John De Young

CoffeeKitten said:


> Beginning of May 2020, staying at POFQ. I'm so excited. We haven't been to DW since the early '90s.


You might like to check out this thread: Pre-Trip Planning Pages: October 2019
Here's the URL: https://www.disboards.com/threads/pre-trip-planning-pages-october-2019.3733795/ 

My daughter Kris documents the planning for our recent trip.  I guarantee that there's more there than you want to read, but you just might find something useful.


----------



## CoffeeKitten

John De Young said:


> You might like to check out this thread: Pre-Trip Planning Pages: October 2019
> Here's the URL: https://www.disboards.com/threads/pre-trip-planning-pages-october-2019.3733795/
> 
> My daughter Kris documents the planning for our recent trip.  I guarantee that there's more there than you want to read, but you just might find something useful.


Thanks! I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## SoarinSC

DW and I are going in Mid-January for the first time since January 2018, so first time for Slinky Dog, Alien Swirling Saucers, and Smuggler's!


----------



## eve2442

In 15 daysmy 4 kids, and I plus my boyfriend.


----------



## Bluesmithy

31st Dec 19 to 11th jan 20. First time.


----------



## John De Young

Bluesmithy said:


> 31st Dec 19 to 11th jan 20. First time.


My daughter Kris likes to document the planning process for our trips.  Here's the link to the trip we just completed in October:  Pre-Trip Planning Pages: October 2019 

There's probably a lot more there than you want to read, but you might find something useful.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

December 17-18th (25 hours) just for the Christmas Party.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

2 trips coming up!
The first..

December 6-7 for the Christmas Party, Galaxy's Edge and Epcot's Holiday Festival! (staying at CSR)
The second...

A historic first (for me) - December 30-January 1 for New Year's Eve at TWO (possibly THREE) PARKS, Magic Kingdom and Epcot (and maybe Animal Kingdom too) in ONE DAY (on New Year's Eve)! (Staying at AOA)


----------



## GM24

December 8 - 16 for a split stay trip at POFQ/BWI.


----------



## wilbret

Tomorrow, but we are just using up 2 days remaining on park hoppers (military) before they expire on 12/19.
We will do Legoland for a day, had really wanted to cram in Universal, but it didn't make sense. We will be back in February. We haven't ridden Hagrid's yet.


----------



## JingleCruise

Going to Disneyland for the 1st time in April! Been going to DW for years!


----------



## Tgilman

We're heading to WDW 6/18/20-6/25/20. We usually go in January and I'm concerned about the heat/humidity during the summer  I'm definitely planning of going at a lot slower pace and taking midday pool/hotel breaks! Super excited though!


----------



## Stratman50th

Friends coming down want to see Christmas decorations. We're going on 12-8, renting a golf cart for the day. Doing some resort hopping early, having dinner at Trails End then golf carting around the Fort loops for more decorations.


----------



## TexasAggieBelle

We are going during Thanksgiving- so excited!


----------



## TonyLovesDis

I'm local to Disneyland and go a few times a month. Went to Disney World last year and fell in love. Going back Jan 10th-17 in 2020.


----------



## Orionreplay

Our eyes are on 2021 as we're typically every 18 months or so.  Trying to figure out exactly when right now.  We're thinking May 2021.  Magic Kingdom turns 50 and I turn 50.  Matter of fact, I was just a mere 3 months old when my parents took me to the opening week that October.  They don't remember the exact day and hour, but it was within a week of opening day.  My father had been stationed in Jacksonville at the time.


----------



## phinz

I might go in about 10 days for a few days. Haven't decided if I feel like driving that 9.5 hours or not.


----------



## ont/ohana

Not till Aug 2021  but it will be for two weeks and all our family with us!


----------



## Bushando64

I took my wife down to WDW for our honeymoon just about two months ago; it was her first time and now she's *hooked,* lmao

She's been saying that she wants to come back down from NY for the Christmas season in 2021 so hopefully that'll be a solid plan once we get closer and closer to paying off bills/debt/etc.


----------



## ohsewcrafty80

Hoping to book for Columbus day week in October


----------



## Aggiejue

Trip #2 ever will be Jan. 2020. It’s been 10 years since the 1st trip.


----------



## mrs9toe

For the first time in a LONG time I do not have a trip "on the books".  Went to DL in August '19 for my anniversary and was in WDW for the last time in Feb '19.  I plan to book a trip as soon as I can  for my 20th anniversary in August 2021.


----------



## JBRB828

WDW August 2020. Hubby and I seem to go every 5 years. This year we will be bringing my DS, DIL, and my 4 yr. old granddaughter. We are very excited and cannot wait.


----------



## lac228

Fall of 2020


----------



## Denniluvsdisney

Spring 2020!


----------



## TGrav1967

We arrive Jan 26-Feb 2!    

Also wondering, anyone heard when the 50th Anniversary is to begin?


----------



## amy15401

May 4th!!


----------



## InBassAngler

TGrav1967 said:


> We arrive Jan 26-Feb 2!
> 
> Also wondering, anyone heard when the 50th Anniversary is to begin?



I heard rumors of the 50th celebrations aren’t starting until later in the year sometime around late summer/fall 2021.

And, we’re not going soon enough.  Planning a fall trip this year.


----------



## gburn0320

Summer 2020 - it will have been nearly 8 years since my last trip.  I remarried and life has changed quite a bit in that time. This go round, I am extra excited since I will not only get to experience my 3 year old’s first Disney trip, but also my husband’s.


----------



## jcheese014

October 25-31! Looking forward to going to the halloween party for the first time .


----------



## Heather07438

After many trips the past several years, we decided to skip 2020 so we could plan a longer trip in 2021.  It's still the plan, even tho we're holding an August free food trip just in case we can't make it that long lol.  

That's how WDW gets you...  we'll end up taking 2 trips over the next 18 months or so, instead of just one.


----------



## magicband

My family has never been to DLR, so I'm making them go for the first time this September 2020. We're definitely a WDW family, but I've been to DLR several times solo, and think it's definitely something Disney fans should experience.

Then we're definitely back to WDW for the 50th in 2021! Probably November. Can't wait 

(then, since we very much have a problem, we've already discussed the possibility of a 2022 cruise)


----------



## Mtraynom

Last week of May!! Sliding in just before all the schools let out.


----------



## Carol_

In 14 hours
WDW 1/2 Marathon, Here I Come!


----------



## Jon Fredeen

March 13th!  Riviera - can't wait!


----------



## Ensusieasm

One week from today! (Unless snowy weather weather makes me go sooner)


----------



## purrenh1

Feb 29! And the weather here is really making me look forward to it.


----------



## HeadintheClouds

Me and my SO and my 11 (soon to be 12) year old cousin will be going in June. June 24th - July 14th. It's going to be mainly Disney World with a little Discovery Cove, Universal Studios, SeaWorld, and Busch Gardens sprinkled in.


----------



## iggy7779

My wife and I will be there Feb 8th. It will be her 3yr old granddaughters first visit


----------



## S.Martin

My husband and I will be there with our 3 and 4 year olds from march 1-19 for the flower and garden festival. we are resort hopping between 5 different resorts. We will be back in September for the food and wine festival


----------



## Steelcity

November 2020


----------



## tedkdvc

March 13-18!


----------



## adamkat

October 28- November  4 for our 15th anniversary can’t wait have t been in 8 years
Are there individual month posts?


----------



## crazy4wdw

Returning to the Wilderness Lodge, December 6 - December 12, 2020.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

March 8th- 15th 2020.... i so cant wait.
MK & DS staying at ASM.
Budget cuts made us cut back to two days this year.
Go Orlando 2day  pass not sure what attractions yet.


----------



## S.Martin

Disneyfan754321 said:


> March 8th- 15th 2020.... i so cant wait.
> MK & DS staying at ASM.
> Budget cuts made us cut back to two days this year.
> Go Orlando 2day  pass not sure what attractions yet.


we will be here at the same time but my husbands focus is on Epcot for the Flower and garden festival.


----------



## MacDMom

May 10-16th - can't wait! This will be our first time going in May. Hoping for swimming weather


----------



## emma & lloyd

Just booked impulse trip for March. Flight only so far.


----------



## Sarah6342

Planning to go July of 2021, we wanted to go while our youngest will still be free.  She'll be 2 and 9 months on her 1st Disney trip.


----------



## mickeyfan100

TeacherInNeverland said:


> First week of September here, 9/1-9/9. Hoping for a big ring thats been hinted at


I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!  Anyone choosing Disney as the place to propose gets major bonus points!!!


----------



## malialaine

We are going in 3 weeks for cheerleading event, August 29 for NASCAR race, November 3 for annual vacay, next February 2021 for cheerleading event, and May 4,2021 for grandson’s 21st birthday to drink around world at Epcot.


----------



## brevebelle

Booked our next family trip for December 2020. We're going to spend Christmas at MK which will be the best or worst idea I've had yet. Time will tell.


----------



## dreamsdocometrue40

Heading to Disneyworld with my 78 yo dad March 28-April 2.  Going to see my son’s orchestra perform!


----------



## KTurner223

Hoping to take my kids back this summer or fall!


----------



## adamkat

just paid deposit on October 28 8 day visit.    Whoo hoo


----------



## Joe Ryan

Going Feb 25....33 days....... Have not even gone yet and the wife wants to book for Christmas time 2021....lol   think we are addicted....HAHA


----------



## chaboyd

Hoping to book a late August trip to celebrate my 50th and my daughters 21st.  Been a few years since we have been to DW, so I am super excited!


----------



## eMoneyBug

We are going this Sunday to Disneyland, gonna try for ROTr boarding group and picture with Mushu, 2 on my must do list


----------



## av8erdunn

We just got back last Sunday from our 15th anniversary trip and will be taking the kids the week of February 24th. They were upset when we went without them so we are keeping this one a secret.


----------



## bwr827

I'm planning a first trip with my wife and 2 kids for Nov/Dec 2020. So much to learn! I've been to Disney World twice before: when I was 8/9 and then for a single day when I was newly married. Neither required much of any planning on my part, whereas now I am reading blogs daily and creating spreadsheets left and right!


----------



## Floridadreaming2016

September 2020 at CBR!!!


----------



## Vernon slusher

I am going sept 19-26. How come the Disney experience app does not have a count down clock?


----------



## chaboyd

We are putting the finishing touches on booking for Aug 16th-21st.I turn 50 this year and dd turns 21.  I told DH this is all I want for a present.


----------



## Orionreplay

Fall or winter '21.  _Seems like forever from now_, but I'm sure it will be here soon enough.  I turn 50 that year, along with WDW.  I usually don't go to Disney with a "celebration" listed, but that year I will.


----------



## Orionreplay

bwr827 said:


> I'm planning a first trip with my wife and 2 kids for Nov/Dec 2020. So much to learn! I've been to Disney World twice before: when I was 8/9 and then for a single day when I was newly married. Neither required much of any planning on my part, whereas now I am reading blogs daily and creating spreadsheets left and right!


I do a spreadsheet so I can show my wife.  She needs to see it in a format like a spreadsheet or she can't picture what's going to happen during our time there.  Typically once we get there I walk away from the spreadsheet and let things happen.  For instance, I really thought we'd have time to try one of the two mini golf areas during our last trip, but once there, I scratched it off the mental list.  No one actually wanted to stop doing whatever it was we were doing.  

Heck once we get to WDW, sometimes we forget what day it even is and have to rely on the Disney Experience app to keep us aligned.  _Is today Wednesday?  Is this when we have Garden Grill reservations or is that tomorrow?  _[open app]  _That's actually on Friday night!_


----------



## BLTdad

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.



We're heading down to DW in next month for Feb Vacation.  

Really excited to say that we're going to DL for the first time in August then on to Aulani!


----------



## RedsDrew

Our trip to WDW is May 29th thru June 10th... so excited which makes it seem soooo far away


----------



## fayleigh2

We are going in September! So excited.


----------



## Paulaparm

Just made our reservations for Fort Wilderness Feb. 3-17, 2021. Then heading to the Daytona 500. Haven't been to WDW in 5 years and can't wait to go back. First time camping in our 5th wheel. I'm sure it will be different, not being in a hotel, but I was willing to make the sacrifice to spend 2 weeks in the bubble!


----------



## kre613

Dec 5-13


----------



## vargas17

December 19th-26th. 2nd trip and first time at Christmas


----------



## abisnail

34 days! First time in 30 years! 15 at the GF Vilas. We got a 3 bedroom and 1 Bedroom. It is going to be so magical!


----------



## Sephrina

First trip to WDW May 12th-May 20th


----------



## Paddy Pat

Solo trip 3/31-4/3 at Poly, 4/3-4/6 AK Jumbo


----------



## Wickedroxy

Headed to VGC May 24th - 27th as a “school’s out” getway! So excited!


----------



## kleahv

December 2020! cant wait for more Christmas Disney magic.


----------



## Jerzeybird

October 23rd-November 1st! We just bought out MNSSHP tickets for Halloween night and we will be there for my birthday!!!


----------



## DisJules

Going back in May. I cannot wait.


----------



## Scamps Mom

Not soon enough


----------



## helso1

We will be there in two months, cannot wait! Fly out from the UK on May 4th! Not long now! x


----------



## nursejackie

February 18th to 28th 2021 for my very first run Disney race


----------



## ZuuL

May 11-19th, best and most magical place to celebrate my 30th birthday!


----------



## coxley

Maybe Nov... trying to plan now!


----------



## ampata23

October 10-17


----------



## Emie06

ZuuL said:


> May 11-19th, best and most magical place to celebrate my 30th birthday!


That's what I'll be doing as well, spend my 30th bday in WDW! It'll be magical! (June 1-6 for me)


----------



## Gussie Granger 1969

President’s Week 2021.  Basically a year away but starting to plan now.


----------



## Disnut+

Hoping to go as soon as international travel restrictions are lifted! Not sure when that will be but we are hopeful.


----------



## AmeriCanFam

We planned our trip for this August well before the pandemic. I'm hoping by the time we're ready to go the parks will be able to fully open.


----------



## Paddy Pat

Still booked for July 23-29.   This would be the 3rd time the reservation has been moved.   If this one is canceled, the banked points used will be lost, (August use year).  Fingers crossed.


----------



## John De Young

Paddy Pat said:


> Still booked for July 23-29.   This would be the 3rd time the reservation has been moved.   If this one is canceled, the banked points used will be lost, (August use year).  Fingers crossed.


I'm rooting for you.  We have the same situation in late October, although we've not had to reschedule - yet.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

Was booked for September before this pandemic.


----------



## Geoff Gostage

We are booked for 25th September, if Boris says we can fly we will be there


----------



## supernova

First full week of December.


----------



## The WDW 3

As soon as we can without wearing a mask. No way that our 7yr old could keep that on all day.


----------



## cedricandsophie

Right now we are booked for next March at OKW. But we have also rescheduled our
Aulani trip from may to September.


----------



## heynowirv

As much as I'd love to go in Aug we canceled that trip as we did our April trip, Jan isn't looking too good either. I'm guessing late next spring or summer 2021.


----------



## dms

Dec 8-14


----------



## Robyn S

We're supposed to go in mid-July.  We are hopefully optimistic, but will cancel if attractions/shows are cut too much.  Also-I can't see wearing a mask in that weather.


----------



## Minniesgal

July 2021 hopefully


----------



## skittles67

Week of September 21 at Boardwalk, then flying to Aulani on the 26th - October 2. Hopefully we will still be able to go. 
We had a quick 4 night trip planned in May after school let out on the 22nd, but obviously we cancelled that back in March. So glad we went for a week in Feburary before all the closures happened!  
For 2021 we already have another February trip scheduled staying at Boulder Ridge. I haven't booked them yet, but our plans are for a trip the beginning of June and then September/October.


----------



## supernova

dms said:


> Dec 8-14


Same!  Well, I'm arriving on the 6th.


----------



## dbtex83

2nd week of December. Booked it as a bounceback trip during a summer trip last year. Knew we wanted to experience WDW at a different time of year, and Festival of the Holidays was top of our list.


----------



## Cynophilist

TeacherInNeverland said:


> First week of September here, 9/1-9/9. Hoping for a big ring thats been hinted at


My husband proposed during the fireworks-totally unexpected by me! I still cringe thinking about how he carried my ring around in his pocket all day long, riding the rides etc!

Edit-I just noticed these replies were from several years ago! hahaha


----------



## keen23

Originally March 2020, now probably 10/2021


----------



## A-Rose788

I moved my May trip to the last week of September into October. And my fiancé decided to be a little overzealous and book AKL Fourth of July weekend of this year for us to cure my blues and if they’re open by then, we get a little extra Disney time in before our big trip in the fall. If not, then we just take one trip this year. I’ve already got a collection of Disney themed masks, so I’m ready for anything.


----------



## TCRAIG

Cancelled May but still have my Sept, Oct and December trips (DVC and annual pass and we drive so it’s cheap and easy) to look forward to!


----------



## Great Mr. Lincoln

The Grand Californian at Disneyland in mid September--last chance before my DVC points vanish into the ether. 
Then the end of October at the Tokyo Disneyland Resort.
I think there is a better chance that my Tokyo trip will happen than my Disneyland trip.


----------



## Teaheehee

If everything is starting to look back on track by mid July, my friend and I will probably take a trip down to WDW around the end of August. Prayers and fingers crossed that everything will be okay soon!! 

My big group of friends had a trip to DisneySea in Japan planned for this past April but that didn't happen obviously. We've rescheduled it for April 2021 so we'll see!


----------



## MB1232

Our trip was cancelled from Mother's day weekend. We have rescheduled for middle of July and for October depending on how things go. I don't see my 9 and 6 year old wearing masks in July, so we will probably bank on the October trip.  Looks like it was announced that masks may be required for guests when they open.. with the brutal summer heat in Florida ..ouch.


----------



## weswife

We have been playing a Christmas trip! Dec 23 - 30  My dd has been on a journey to wellness for the last year. We are praying to be able to take her <3


----------



## PrincessNelly

September 3 - 7 for MNSSHP!
December 2 - 13 (our make up trip for our cancelled anniversary & birthday trips)


----------



## jotunheim

Late September for our first Moonlight Magic event at DHS.  Hopefully things are more normal then...


----------



## nursejackie

February 18-28th 2021 if I get a spot on the Princess 10k


----------



## cdg121990

July!


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

Also late September, in hope of open parks...


----------



## Stratman50th

Checking into the Fort Oct. 14th, check out the 19th. No parks. Hoping there's enough folks there decorating their sites to make it worth the visit. Hoping 'Ohana and Trails End is open by then. Also hoping that we can resort hop while we're there. Notice a lot of "hoping" going on.


----------



## Abigail Broughton

Do you have park tickets available for purchase? I have 2 adults 1 child age 10.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Booked for Tokyo Disney March 2021 (had booked before the pandemic).
Likelihood of getting into the country by then - about 5% or less


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Won't go for at least year or so now with Covid unless it shows totally gone by early spring but I doubt.


----------



## EeyoreME

Just went July 26th-aug 2.  Now planning our next trip for June 3rd!


----------



## LovingPooh

Just went July 12-18. Going back November 2020 (hopefully), January 2021 and May/June 2021


----------



## siren0119

Just passed up a last minute trip opportunity in two weeks 

There was just too much uncertainty to lay it on a nonrefundable reservation. We still have our package booked for Feb 2021, so at this point it's full steam ahead on those plans.


----------



## wilbret

I am SO tempted by the small crowds to just make a QUICK trip down there and back. One day in a park. One trip to Disney Springs, and skeedaddle back....

BUT... as much as the positivity patrol says masks aren't an issue, we've been to the Zoo and other places, and it was freaking misery. I would hate it if the kids were ready to leave after just a few hours, due to the misery index. We went to Disney Springs twice in May, and it wasn't comfortable then... August would just be worse.


----------



## Undavolt

So a couple of weeks ago we cancelled our family trip for late August due to FL quarantine on NJ.  Sure enough they lift the quarantine a week later.  Tried to rebook but due to new restrictions on borrowing points we could not.  Have points expiring end of Sept,  have our APs, air fares are insanely low, cannot spend another month around the house without something to look forward to so we are going end of Sept.  Also have booked end of February.  Planning on booking family trip for May or June.  Plan on being there for the 50th anniversary on October 1.


----------



## Baruch285

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


As soon as possible, hopefully October!


----------



## JacLynne

25 days! Booked it tonight!


----------



## C&Jx2

Aiming for May 2021. We had the BEST trip planned for this past June. We had great reservations, FastPassess, After Hours, and a dessert part... It was to be a celebration trip for my husband and I graduating college. The COVID 

Hoping things will be more normal by May...


----------



## The WDW 3

We were last their in Sept 2019. Was planning on fall 2021, but we may be changing that to 2022


----------



## heynowirv

Prolly sometime in summer 2021, fingers crossed things are close to normal by then.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hoping for December 2020.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Will be there in just less than three weeks. Can't wait. I can use a break for day to day.


----------



## keen23

Still not comfortable with going to crowded places. So probably not until late 2021.


----------



## tstein12

Just recently got back from a trip in early August. Hope to go again during Thanksgiving or Christmas break.


----------



## kmpiros

POP Sept 20-22. Resort only stay since will be back Feb 28-Mar 6, 2021 for resort + parks. Me, DD and D2.  Granddaughter's first plane ride and first Disney.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

kmpiros said:


> POP Sept 20-22. Resort only stay since will be back Feb 28-Mar 6, 2021 for resort + parks. Me, DD and D2.  Granddaughter's first plane ride and first Disney.


That sounds like so much fun. We will be there Sept 12-19th and then again in Jan 28th to Feb 6th


----------



## XGhostColetteX

I am going in september 2021! Not chancing this year


----------



## YeOswaldianSociety

I already went, June 22nd though 27th. Parks weren’t open but we did a Boardwalk split with Poly stay. It was all quite incredible even still.


----------



## DCLPrincess

Next month...yay! I went a little overboard but it will be my only vacation this year since my April/May trip got cancelled.


----------



## ERED

Unfortunately we planned on going for Thanksgiving this year but have cancelled based on reduced experience and comfort level.  We are now shooting for June 2021.  Hopefully, some things have returned by then.


----------



## Silver saucer

Just taking it as it comes. I would like to see where this Covid stuff is going. But very probably either  very late 2021 or in 2022.

Best of luck all in your decisions!!


----------



## Snichie81

Will be there Sept 20-26.  Looking forward to lesser crowds but a little unsure how it will be wearing a mask all day.


----------



## kanerf

From all reports going to WDW right now is much less crowded than going to Walmart.  The patrons at WDW are also more likely to be obeying the mask and distance rules than those at Walmart.  I am going in Oct.


----------



## Kdeutsch

kanerf said:


> From all reports going to WDW right now is much less crowded than going to Walmart.  The patrons at WDW are also more likely to be obeying the mask and distance rules than those at Walmart.  I am going in Oct.


We went in July. I agree with this post, I saw 100% compliance with mask wearing.


----------



## ORD2KOA

MegansMom2011 said:


> Dec 16th. I do not want to deal with the summer heat



Smart!  We're local and were in DHS for a little over an hour today, an experiment to see if we could get ROTR boarding at 2 pm - didn't happen.  Temp was 96, heat index was 109, heat index in the shade was 105.  We left home at about 12:55 and were back home taking showers by 3:15.  It's just too stinking hot.


----------



## TammiDawn

November 4th. Cannot wait!!! Haven't been to Disney in years ... my family said all the trips I "made" them take over the years killed the magic of Disney. I'm still trying to understand that statement!


----------



## Stratman50th

TammiDawn said:


> November 4th. Cannot wait!!! Haven't been to Disney in years ... my family said all the trips I "made" them take over the years killed the magic of Disney. I'm still trying to understand that statement!


To be honest, I kinda understand how they feel. We hadn't been since 2012. If I hadn't recently discovered Fort Wilderness and all it had to offer, I would probably never go back. As it is we aren't going to the parks this trip.


----------



## Jre1206

September 5th! 7 days to go! Im so excited


----------



## Paddy Pat

September 27th for 7 days, can not wait!!!   going solo as well.  it's like a double vacation


----------



## The WDW 3

Hopefully Nevember 2021


----------



## blakeswanson13

Hopefully next week due to Hurricane Sally changing our plans!


----------



## moremouse

Oct 10-17


----------



## UATahoe

Last week of January for us.


----------



## goofy friend

End of February for 8 nights


----------



## peanutslovesWDW

December 2021 if all goes as planned. We've never been over the holidays, so we're super excited!!!!


----------



## Robert O.

I went to Florida in March and the weather was amazing. Not hot or cold. Going in mid January hopefully it will be nice as well.


----------



## Stratman50th

Robert O. said:


> I went to Florida in March and the weather was amazing. Not hot or cold. Going in mid January hopefully it will be nice as well.


Be prepared for anything. January is dry but can be cold or warm. Take clothes you can layer as it can get cold when the sun goes down. Disney always has high priced winter clothing ready to pull out when the temps drop.
 I had the heat on for 5 days last January. Then winter was over.


----------



## Robert O.

Thank you for the tip. I will bring my north face.


----------



## Stratman50th

Robert O. said:


> Thank you for the tip. I will bring my north face.


Well, I haven't had my North Face out of the closet since we moved down here, and I can count on one hand how many times I've worn long pants, but Florida can get cold at times. No reason not to enjoy January just be prepared for wide swings in temperature, or not! Ha. I promise no snow though...


----------



## Robert O.

the north face is a sweater so can be put away if needed.


----------



## ccentopio

Summer 2021 most likely, too far away!


----------



## Stratman50th

October 14.


----------



## SummerGlass513

Dec 13-20!


----------



## Faithvinson

We are hoping to go dec 10-13! Can’t wait


----------



## Clarow

Hopefully mid-February (depending on Covid quarantine requirements in my home state at that time).


----------



## Stratman50th

Just pulled in..


----------



## makewi

October 24th-27th, have a Copper Creek cabin at WL.  We were there when everything shut down in March, had to cut my 2 week 50th celebration trip short by about 12 days.  Looking forward to this resort only trip.


----------



## cometdad2010

New DVC owners, planning a trip in Oct 2021 -- sounds like it will be a busy month, from what I've seen on the boards. Our last Disney trip was 2015 -- I'm excited to be back!


----------



## purrenh1

Hoping to go in March or June of 2021 depending on kids' school schedules. It will be interesting to see how much is open and safe by then. We plan to fall back to a "resort stay" type vacation if we are wary of the parks though.


----------



## goofynut41

Im not going back till the masks are not longer required... No way I could breath in a mask in Hot temps, cant even stand to wear them for 5 min in Walmart...


----------



## Junebug43

Just made a down payment for Dec 3-10, 2021. Even it’s over a year away, I can’t wait


----------



## hmsTigger

Soon


----------



## albert0325

Hey everyone! First time posting, but I'll be heading to Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom next week with my family and I can't wait!


----------



## tiggerx3

35 more days and we’re staying in a preferred studio at SSR for our 20th anniversary.


----------



## beckymp

Just booked a trip for Saint Patrick's Day 2021 at Caribbean Beach Resort!  So excited!


----------



## Glickster42

Cancelled our Trip due to increase in crowds, So upset, had reservation for the wave Today.


----------



## Disneycrazycrewuk

Just booked my 40th birthday trip for oct 2021, 1st solo trip not been since 2008


----------



## sparks&whimsy

12 days until an Aulani Staycation and then 54 days until our annual Disney World trip!


----------



## Cygnusx1

Taking my grandson on his first Disney trip in just a few weeks.


----------



## kicker30

Just went in September and heading back in December.


----------



## imktdqt810

Booked June 6- 11, 2021 after cancelling our bucket list vacay this past May.


----------



## AliceNDinah

Yay!  We'll be there June 7--13


----------



## Jipman

We will be going down 12-27-20.  Can't wait because it's almost dinner reservation day.


----------



## goofy friend

Feb 28th-Mar 7, at the Poly


----------



## amador

Hoping to go early/mid November 2021! I'll wait to go until we can see fireworks.


----------



## kanerf

Here now.


----------



## SueBee87

Awesome! I am planning a trip with my grandchildren in March. They are preschool age and I can't wait to see their faces when we arrive.


----------



## Twinkling

60 days!!!! We just booked our restaurant reservations yesterday  I'm so excited, this is only our second trip ever after 5 years of waiting, and I can't wait!


----------



## emmaleearlitt

July 12-21st 2021


----------



## LivingTheFruit

No set dates yet—But hoping to bring the littles for their first trip during the holidays... you can’t beat Christmas decorations at Disney!


----------



## Abigail Broughton

We went this past August and November. It was still very magical just being at Disneyworld!


----------



## hmsTigger

January if we can make park reservations


----------



## Heather07438

hmsTigger said:


> January if we can make park reservations


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/January looks green 

*22 days* to go for us!


----------



## hmsTigger

Heather07438 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/January looks green
> 
> *22 days* to go for us!


Just figured out how to make park reservations!   Go Green!


----------



## Tarilyn

We leave Sunday


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

We head down the day after Christmas


----------



## AnteUp0824

2 weeks from today!


----------



## macraven

Mine is in 5 weeks


----------



## Simba's Mom

I promised my DH that I wouldn't return to Disney until I'm fully vaccinated  Hoping for a trip in September  Thinking also of July  Knowing I'm over 65 and I have high blood pressure, get out your crystal ball and tell me how doable you think that either time is


----------



## EeyoreME

We are heading back home in June!  Going with dear friends of ours and it'll be their first trip


----------



## hp_lovecraft

We had 80 points that we were unable to rent off, and with airfare so cheap, I went and booked up a bunch of weekends next month for the family as "christmas gifts".  no park tickets, as I don't fell 100% secure with the parks being kinda crowded.  But instead just use the pools, and dine at places we normally never have time for.


----------



## LovingPooh

19 days til we head to Disney in January. Staying at BLT.


----------



## FWphanatic

Hopefully in June!  Thinking of renting DVC points for the Boardwalk Villas


----------



## happymommy

Maybe 2022?  But I’m here reading lots of stuff, trip reports, etc.... as I miss it!  

Next year, we already have a couple weeks booked for Oahu (Ko Olina) in the late fall.  So no Disney next year for me!


----------



## chad_1138

Heading down the last 2 weeks of July for our rescheduled trip from July 2020.  Staying at POP.


----------



## taaren

Whenever Disneyland opens ... April? May? July? Labor Day?


----------



## kanerf

Thursday.


----------



## Ricguz

The end of 2021 or 2022 when the pandemic is over and everything is open at Disney


----------



## ctl

Ricguz said:


> The end of 2021 or 2022 when the pandemic is over and everything is open at Disney


I have points that I need to use, but as it stands if they don't sell APs I'm going to either sell my reservations, or stay on site and go elsewhere (like Universal).  I'm not terribly pleased with WDW right now, so a long break might be just the thing for me.


----------



## nursejackie

When I can have an ESTA visa to travel to the US (currently suspended by POTUS in March)


----------



## Campinfam2018

22 days...


----------



## suse66

August 21-29, 2021 to celebrate our oldest son's 21st birthday then December 18-23, 2021 for a Christmas trip with DH!


----------



## ZamZam

Fingers crossed for November 2021! It's my birthday, my partner's birthday, our anniversary, and darn close to the 50th!


----------



## sheri18

In 4 days.


----------



## Bucknut2710

Just got back about 4 weeks ago and ready to go again in October!  While I did get used to a mask after a couple days (honestly wasn't that bad in the cool December weather), I am hoping that they will no longer be necessary at the end of the year.


----------



## harrisvoice

June!


----------



## starousse

Hopefully end of August, depending on the numbers are looking.


----------



## Hilary hearts Disney

I am Trying to hold out until spring 22.   I want all the new rides open, meet and greets, and all the restaurants and fireworks shows.    But... it’s so hard when you want to go every year!


----------



## DrJenski

March 28-April 4, 2021! I haven’t been in 10 years, and first trip with our toddler.


----------



## margot31

not till at least 2022 maybe 23....we are starting to put money away and hubs just said why not put a return to the mouse trip together and see what we can do.  Hopefully by than life will be back to normal.


----------



## Mama0fivemonkeys

We get there April 29th. My niece is performing there and we decided to join the family. Another Disney trip


----------



## Ashelee13

may but hopefully in february for a quick one night trip!


----------



## ksanftleben

Check-in 19 Dec 21 to enjoy a week of holiday festivities while the crowds are still moderate.  Check-out on Christmas Day just as the following week of brutal crowds begins.


----------



## Schofie

I’m so excited I’m taking my 15 yo dd for her first WDW trip March 27-April 4th


----------



## friedela

When guests no longer have to wear masks outside, lol.


----------



## Orion Nebula

46 days here, not going to go into a rant about being stuck due to airfare. But we would've moved it ahead (for the third time). 

It is what it is at this point, just going to make the best of it and quarantine when we get back.


----------



## Orion Nebula

sheri18 said:


> In 4 days.



Make sure you post in the trip report thread! It's always good to here the most recent reviews in regards to how safety is going. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## WalloghbyWay

2/5/2021 solo


----------



## goofy friend

47 days


----------



## stuffed withfluff

84 days!


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

September 8!


----------



## FancyNancy

June 5 - 11. The 8th is my birthday and this will be the first trip that I will actually be there for that.


----------



## Orion Nebula

Feb 27th, 2021

I would love to move it back (again) but the airline told us "sorry" several times now. I won't get into why as people usually ask, just trust me I am not alone in this situation.


----------



## TexanMinnie

December 4-12, 2021!


----------



## The WDW 3

Possibly 4/1 to 4/4


----------



## rookie1255

Dec 24th-Jan 3rd.  Hoping annual pass sales resume before then.


----------



## morrik5

We yesterday cancelled our upcoming April visit and are trying to now turn our one cabin and one Premium site into two Premium sites with a Meacham rental next April ('22). Unfortunately when our TA friend from CAA/AAA called today they are not booking into 2022 yet  Hoping we'll be successful in getting our reservation as the flight credits do have an expiry and one of the guests simply cannot go on just any date due to work constraints.


----------



## Fooch

Had booked last May and rescheduled to May 15th thru the 22nd this year.


----------



## songbird171

morrik5 said:


> We yesterday cancelled our upcoming April visit and are trying to now turn our one cabin and one Premium site into two Premium sites with a Meacham rental next April ('22). Unfortunately when our TA friend from CAA/AAA called today they are not booking into 2022 yet  Hoping we'll be successful in getting our reservation as the flight credits do have an expiry and one of the guests simply cannot go on just any date due to work constraints.



Would you mind telling me why you decided to cancel ? We are debating whether to cancel our trip first week of March or not.


----------



## morrik5

songbird171 said:


> Would you mind telling me why you decided to cancel ? We are debating whether to cancel our trip first week of March or not.


We have cancelled because the Canadian/US land borders are not open to cross until at least the end of February if not longer. Because we are also dealing with the flights our daughter and her family would be taking to meet us at Fort Wilderness where they will have a cabin, we have to take into account those cancellations and attempts to get flight credits. And ultimately we are uncomfortable right now with the situation at hand and recent events. And lastly with COVID testing required before leaving the US and self-isolation requirements, our SIL cannot work from home nor take extra time off work than the one week he booked.


----------



## cruisefortibet

My May 2020 trip has finally been rescheduled to the week of October 24th! I was going to do May, but decided to wait until later in the year.


----------



## morrik5

cruisefortibet said:


> My May 2020 trip has finally been rescheduled to the week of October 24th! I was going to do May, but decided to wait until later in the year.


Was it hard to get all the days you wanted together in one request seeing it's the Halloween season? I'm gathering your stay will be at the Fort?


----------



## dotty7200

Planning for the end of Feb 2022. I LOVE the planning almost as much as going!


----------



## cjlong88

Just 11 days until our quick weekend trip!


----------



## Erica Ladd

Hoping for November or December 2021, depending on promos and maybe AP sales!!


----------



## morrik5

Waiting for April 2022 reservations to open up so we can finally fulfill our April Family Disney trip.


----------



## dwells01

Aulani in October.


----------



## morrik5

dwells01 said:


> Aulani in October.


We are booked for Lewers St in Waikiki in October and hope to make a visit to Aulani to check it out - you never know what the future holds.


----------



## lairam

I’m going March 28-through the 3rd of April. I’m taking my daughter - very excited. Hoping it’s fairly safe


----------



## docindigo76

Originally planned for March 20th-27th but that is not looking likely...but striving for Sept 30th-Oct 4th for the 50th anniversary weekend and have backup for Dec 4th-11th if March doesn't work out.


----------



## Maman3boys

My family is heading down , Nov 7th - Nov 16th 2021 ( we hope )


----------



## aadaneboy

We are headed there March 12-20, 2021!  It's been several years since we've been, and super excited to go!!!


Todd


----------



## jillrothschadl

Just decided to go next week.  Ahhh!


----------



## La Stilla

Oh my God. This is my dream too... But hubby & I don't have enough money to travel to USA, and being in Europe,we'll travel to Disneyland in Paris some day when we'll have enough. We want to visit Notre Dame too, and museums and such...but oh Disneyland...!!!!! Oh my.    When the time comes, I'll need some directions from you guys, hope u're gonna help. I want to know more about Disneyland in Paris, the attractions, the locations, the tours, your experiences in general. Are the villains showing up there, too? PS: sorry if I posted in wrong thread, I am still learning this site.


----------



## DisLiss

I don't recall when I last posted on this, but our plans keep being moved up due to the pandemic.  Right now we have June 2021 booked but will be cancelling it.  Next try sometime in 2022.  I'm tossing the idea of January around, as none of us have ever been there in January before.


----------



## PurdueTodd

October and December for this year.


----------



## nursejackie

I'll be going whenever the borders are open and lockdown ends.  Should have been next month for Princess 10K and August 2021 for family trip but who knows when this madness will be over.


----------



## cedricandsophie

We have reservations in may assuming we get our vaccine by then.


----------



## boundfordisney

have trip booked for September  but it looks doubtfull with this covid and border crossing, may plan for October 2022


----------



## Dizznee Freak

62 days!!


----------



## Marz1401

I'm hoping to go for the first time on 2023 or 2024.


----------



## DisneyMama811

things are really covid dependent as we are Canadians and the border is currently closed plus I'm too anxious to risk it while covid is still prevalent we are hoping and praying with all we've got to make it in Oct 2022, Feb of 2022 would be the dream but I'm not optimistic that life will be normal enough.... this will be the first trip since 2011 (I've been x3 DH has been x2) we've been saving for ages to take our girls who are currently 4&6 I'm so excited it makes me cry just thinking about the joy on their faces when they see Cinderella's castle for the first time


----------



## Dizznee Freak

52 days!!!!


----------



## DavidMagic

47 days for us -- so exciting!!


----------



## morrik5

Rescheduled April18th, 2021 check-in to April 24th, 2022.


----------



## govindsrivastav

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.



Hey, your answer is really helpful for me thank you for such answer. *Shein Return Policy*


----------



## jvball21

We're headed down Dec 12th for 15 days. Staying at Polynesian. Never been here during Christmas but looking forward to seeing all the decorations.


----------



## AliceNDinah

June 7-13, can't wait


----------



## Barshall

June 1-5, Poly studio.  Can't wait!


----------



## bakerworld

2021: Long weekends (our usual - 4 & 5N) March, May, July, September


----------



## vinmar4

aadaneboy said:


> We are headed there March 12-20, 2021!  It's been several years since we've been, and super excited to go!!!
> 
> 
> Todd


HI neighbor ! 
We are also going during that time!
March 14th to the 20th !
We can't wait to be there for the Flower festival, we were there last year when they closed the parks the day after we left.


----------



## vinmar4

17 more days!


----------



## Orion Nebula

2 days... I can't believe how quickly it came.


----------



## jvball21

We're 287 days out, Dec 12 - Dec 27. This will be our 2nd visit to WDW. But I can't wait to see the place lit up for Christmas.


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Dec 3-11th first time going around Christmas time. I usually go between April May and June so i'm excited to experience a different season in Disney


----------



## Bucknut2710

May 9!  First time at the Flower and Garden Fest, can't wait!


----------



## EmilyGahr

Jan 29th - Feb 11th 2022! Hoping everything will be back to normal by then


----------



## EllenMurphy

Our first visit! A long ways planning but November 2022!!


----------



## Amy from NC

we will be there June 29 for our 25th wedding anniversary!


----------



## Justfank

May 15-22


----------



## Blanco

It will be my first time in WDW this first week of October.


----------



## ford91exploder

Not going to Disney till the bobs are gone and replaced by a management team who cares about the guest experience


----------



## albert0325

I'm planning a trip for late March. I can't wait! I really need some Disney in my life right now! : )


----------



## Tawney

April 26, 27, and 28... a Birthday trip for my Husband, and our first time at Flower and Garden.  This will be our first kid-free trip!

...we also have a trip planned in November/December for Christmas, our usual family trip.  There's something about Disney at Christmas that I just can't quit!


----------



## jump00

I am hoping to do WDW late August 2022 AKL.  10-12 days.  
Universal might be in March RPR 2022 ( changed from July)


----------



## Margaretpowley

we are going in the last week of May!


----------



## DaniPoppins

Mid-August 2021 for 12 days. SO excited!


----------



## oliv_boliv

Planning for Feb 2022! Coming from Canada, so hoping the borders are open and things are settled by then. This will be my 10th trip! Can't wait!


----------



## Bcleary1a1

We are planning for Feb 22, but hope to sneak one in for April of this year.  Hoping that the APs come back so we can make the 2-trips work,


----------



## uofmfan2

T- 5days!!!  March 24-30!  Can't wait!!


----------



## Kelly Lowe

We are super excited!  We have a split stay...Polynesian and Beach Club in 78 days! June 5-11


----------



## BelleFan87

I’ll be there on Monday


----------



## Dreamingstill

67 days! Just so excited to even be able to try for dining reservations next Friday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbLynnM

(Deleted due to duplicate post)


----------



## FancyNancy

76 days!


----------



## CrystalClear82

I'll be there April 8-12 & Aug 12-16!


----------



## DisneyNaut

July 15th - 29th - AKV and Poly!!


----------



## XxPunchy86xX

Want to go for our anniversary on 4/22 but that’s still spring break time. So first week of may. I’m sad that I can’t find many deals though. We scored a 5 night stay at old key west for $500 but that was September. Just trying to decide on a hotel now.


----------



## tealandlemon

We are going the last week in October and taking our son for his birthday and his  first trip!


----------



## lkitty82

dec 15-22nd! Cant wait!


----------



## Margaretpowley

Hi we are going next week! So Excited!


----------



## Suejacken

Oct. 29th to Nov. 13th. Can’t wait. Split stay between lion king suites at AofA and Cabins at Fort Wilderness


----------



## happiestpoe

We're still debating about going this summer. Been having this debate for quite a while now. On the one hand, I'd love to go while crowds will still be capped. But my other half is nervous about safety. I'm fully vaccinated (in-person teacher) so I'm pretty well protected, but he probably won't be vacced for a few months yet.

TL;DR: maybe this summer. Likelier next.


----------



## yaywatermelons

June 17-29th!  Originally planned a week earlier in 2020, but yeah, that didn't work out.  Had our park passes already purchased so trying again this summer.   

We had everything scheduled for last year: ADRs for Be Our Guest and Oga's Cantina; Fastpass+ for a party of 15 for everything we wanted. Now I've been lurking these boards trying to figure out all the new rules and strategies!

I haven't been since 2009 so I'm so excited no matter what the trip holds.


----------



## StaceyHSD

August 21-28. I can’t wait! I was supposed to go May 23-30, 2020 but that was rescheduled for obvious reasons.


----------



## Danielle91

July 17 - 24th. First trip and during my birthday so extremely excited.


----------



## Marie5656

*I am thinking after the holidays. in 2022. Depending if all keeps looking up with the pandemic.  I have JUST within the past weeks or so decided I wanted to go back.  I am a senior now, 67, and I feel I have one more BIG trip in me.  I have been crunching numbers, as I want to be able to pay in full, without putting the trip on a cred it card. I want it bought and PAID for .  I may buy myself a couple trinkets, but plan to have my memories be more in pictures, videos and a T shirt or two.*


----------



## morethanfairytales

Planning on spending the week of Christmas in WDW this year! Haven't traveled at all since Jan 2020 and I'm itching to return... though I'll definitely reconsider if any new pandemic-related concerns arise before then.


----------



## Chelseaaa

I'm planning on a mother daughter trip in december with my eight-year-old!


----------



## jump00

We are hoping for August 2022.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## BarbLynnM

45 days and counting! Already getting camp 🏕 gear out for our Ft Wilderness stay.


----------



## Grand Koalafornian

Planning for late April - early May 2022. Hoping things keep getting better Covid-wise.

Edit: how early do people usually plan these things? I used to start about 6-9 months ahead of time, but this year I started at about 13 months. I've gone way too detailed on my plans already, especially considering that we haven't nailed down any specific dates yet. I'm just ready to get out of the house and go somewhere!


----------



## StacyAnnnn

PrincessRogueOne said:


> I'll be down 3rd week of June! Staying at AKL.





dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


----------



## StacyAnnnn

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


We will be going July 10-17...cannot wait!


----------



## RoseBen009

Jan. 6th 2022 for a 9 nt. stay, cannot wait! Hoping we can get an annual pass by then


----------



## Chelseaaa

Grand Koalafornian said:


> Planning for late April - early May 2022. Hoping things keep getting better Covid-wise.
> 
> Edit: how early do people usually plan these things? I used to start about 6-9 months ahead of time, but this year I started at about 13 months. I've gone way too detailed on my plans already, especially considering that we haven't nailed down any specific dates yet. I'm just ready to get out of the house and go somewhere!



I reserved dates a little more than eight months in advance, because I'm in the same boat- so ready to go do something fun! I don't think I can reserve anything besides my room and park days yet, but I've been working on building lists for everything else.


----------



## Grand Koalafornian

Chelseaaa said:


> I reserved dates a little more than eight months in advance, because I'm in the same boat- so ready to go do something fun! I don't think I can reserve anything besides my room and park days yet, but I've been working on building lists for everything else.



Thanks! Glad I’m not the only one!


----------



## Mas12

2nd week of May and I’m so excited to finally go. Cancelled December 2020 and March 2021 - so first trip back since 2019


----------



## Christina23

June 20-24. We just booked two weeks ago, very last minute!


----------



## guehomom

10 night stay starting May 15th for DS graduation! 24 days to go and I can't wait


----------



## Mindmush74

We just got back! We are now planning our January 2022 trip!


----------



## jenbren

May 19-24!! Can’t wait!


----------



## maggnanimouse

May 20th-26th!  At this point, I spend a solid part of each day watching wait times.


----------



## WalloghbyWay

Early December...... hoping it’s quiet.


----------



## Lucys dad

2nd October 2021, from Scotland though so I'd say its currently 50/50 whether we are allowed to travel by then.


----------



## AliceNDinah

45 Days here!


----------



## akk

Went a few weeks ago to see the new resort, Riviera Resort. Was nice and new. Skyliner was great for fun and transportation.  Looking forward to booking some time next winter to get out of the cold. The winter in New York was terrible this year.


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

End of December.  DD’s birthday and Christmas!!!


----------



## gossler1

End of August to celebrate my youngest son’s 5th bday. Just waiting on some late summer deals to finalize our plans.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Just got back on 4/17 and I'm hoping we can slip a quick trip in at the beginning of Dec so we can see the Christmas decorations everywhere and maybe even do a Christmas party if those are back.


----------



## disny_luvr

August 1st-14th. We cannot wait!


----------



## DisGirlAllie

Early December!


----------



## IslandAdventure4

October 29th  - November 6th


----------



## Lkendle

Any one else planning on going Christmas / new year 2022 ???? 
hoping fastpass and dining plan will be back to normal by then !! X


----------



## yorkieteacher

We're going June 19-25 for a convention that was postponed from June 2020. We went in September 2019 when Galaxy's Edge opened (coincidence, but we loved those extended hours!) and March 2020 just before shutdown, on the opening day of MMRR, also a coincidence. Our next trip will be June 2023 just before our two youngest grands turn 3 and will still be free! Plus, maybe most of the planned construction will be finished by then and masks will be a bad memory-


----------



## rangerxenos

Early December, it'll be my first trip in 2 years at that point and I'm in some serious withdrawal!


----------



## nospamcoupons

July! It's been years since our last trip and had reservations for May, so we are READY.


----------



## ak517

Just decided my rapidly approaching bachelorette weekend: July 23-26th! Will be seeking all advice possible on the board for managing a Disney World weekend in the summer heat!


----------



## Sef Garcia

November 8th - December 4th! First trip to WDW, I'm super excited Celebrating WDW's 50th, my mom's 50th birthday, my 5th anniversary with the love of my life, and my sister's 21st birthday (not an increment of five, but still an exciting milestone). We're all super pumped


----------



## A Mickeyfan

I'm going Tuesday just for 2 nights and possibly going back up the week after for 2 nights. I'm not sure about that one yet


----------



## capegirl

July 18-25.  Super excited to be back.


----------



## hugepittsfamily

We are going December 18-30- staying at Fort Wilderness Campground.  We are a large family of 10, aged 3-50.  I know Christmas is crazy, but we are hoping a longer stay means we will still get to experience most rides & shows.


----------



## Nice Work Pal

Mid July staying at SSR. Big family trip


----------



## rachela12

My boyfriend and I decided on a whim to go in July, so we're staying July 13-19! We're staying at the All-Star Movies Resort. I haven't been to Disney in nine years and this is my first time going as an adult, so I'm excited to see all the new things!


----------



## LwtLnerd

June 5-11 2022. Hopefully everything will be back 100% by then.


----------



## Boopuff

We put off our June 2019 trip (cancelled due to covid) and now my DD is pregnant with our first grandchild so our trip won't be until Dec. '22  (that way the baby will be a bit older!)


----------



## Robbydj13

December 10th-20th, hoping to have things mostly normal by then.  Or at least have fireworks, parades, restaurants, shows back...


----------



## cac

we are trying to plan a summer trip-but really having trouble finding resort availability for the places we like-I think we took too long to decide


----------



## Ksbrachel

Went last week, and plan on going back in February.


----------



## Nevada25

Going November 28th to December 4th


----------



## friedela

We are JUST starting to think about going back, right now our country is throwing people in Covid hotel jails (not kidding) when you try to get back into the country, so we are hoping that will change soon. We are aiming for Feb. 2022 but so much is in the air because our federal government has lost it's mind and shows no signs of improving anytime soon.


----------



## VAlegacy

Dec 4th-12th


----------



## Nevada25

VAlegacy said:


> Dec 4th-12th


Aww I am goin miss you by a day December 4th is my last day in disney world


----------



## person

Boopuff said:


> We put off our June 2019 trip (cancelled due to covid) and now my DD is pregnant with our first grandchild so our trip won't be until Dec. '22  (that way the baby will be a bit older!)


Congrats on the expected grandchild!


----------



## spanishbilly

Just booked a trip for May next year.  We  had to cancel a trip for March 2020 and figure that by next year we might get back to some semblance of normal. It is great to see something active on "My Disney Experience" after such a long time.  We have booked Caribbean Beach Resort so we can use the Skyliner.


----------



## LyghtChyld

We are going in 17days. June 12th till June 18th. I already can't wait. I honestly think I'm more excited than my 10yr old and 8yr old.


----------



## person

spanishbilly said:


> Just booked a trip for May next year.  We  had to cancel a trip for March 2020 and figure that by next year we might get back to some semblance of normal. It is great to see something active on "My Disney Experience" after such a long time.  We have booked Caribbean Beach Resort so we can use the Skyliner.


Good to plan in hope; though a lot might happen between now and then with the virus, etc....


----------



## Magicbeans

We have a trip paid for Nov 7-Nov 12. Sadly we are seriously considering canceling and using funds for a Universal Studios trip for the same time. This was to be our first Disney trip, but for us, alot of the magic would have been night time spectaculars and fireworks. Doesn't look like that is going to come back as soon as we thought. With no discount, no dining plans, no entertainment and no spectaculars, I'm not sure the time is right for us.


----------



## Robbydj13

Magicbeans said:


> We have a trip paid for Nov 7-Nov 12. Sadly we are seriously considering canceling and using funds for a Universal Studios trip for the same time. This was to be our first Disney trip, but for us, alot of the magic would have been night time spectaculars and fireworks. Doesn't look like that is going to come back as soon as we thought. With no discount, no dining plans, no entertainment and no spectaculars, I'm not sure the time is right for us.


I am in the same boat as you.  I have a trip December 10th-20th and am still optimistic there will be parades and fireworks by then.  I wish there was a dining plan option, but if there are not parades and fireworks and Christmas parties then it's not Disney World to me


----------



## Fuzzeh

I have one scheduled for April 26th-May 6th 2022. It's been put off several times due to me not having the money, so fingers crossed I can actually afford it by then.


----------



## saturn5

Just booked Feb 6-11 2022, for 25 people! It will be nice to be back, last big trip was sept '19, but went in March of '20 right before shutdown to announce pregnancy. Ready for a trip!


----------



## yeahdisney

I got a 2 bedroom today for January at my 7 month window. With my small contract: I Used banked, current and borrowed points and I purchased one time points.
And I started to get a second room, tomorrow with a different contract I will get more nights.


----------



## jujubiee4

Trying to go Nov or Dec. However with this rental car shortage mess might have to cancel.
I cant stomach paying 600 a week. Now maybe if the DP came back .....might could
swing it and just Uber for days to Universal.


----------



## crazymomof4

Oct 6


----------



## bfost87

We are currently booked for Nov 6 - 16, but we're Canadian, so we'll see if that pans out.


----------



## Maman3boys

bfost87 said:


> We are currently booked for Nov 6 - 16, but we're Canadian, so we'll see if that pans out.


We are book for Nov 7-17, also Canadian , and hoping we can go.


----------



## duckworth1974

We will be at Disneys Saratoga Springs Sep 1-5th for a quick labor day trip and then again at Disney Riviera Resort from March 11-20th in a 1 bedroom preferred


----------



## jovicat

leaving in 2 days! so excited!!


----------



## Lori Duck

TOMORROW, TOMORROW.....
I'll be there tomorrow.....
It's only a daaaaaay aaaaaa  waaaaaaasyyyyyy


----------



## charissemp

Lori Duck said:


> TOMORROW, TOMORROW.....
> I'll be there tomorrow.....
> It's only a daaaaaay aaaaaa  waaaaaaasyyyyyy


Tomorrow sounds nice!  In fact, now it is today for you!  I have 41 days to go!


----------



## babydoll65

Was there 2/4-2/13 split stay between Gran Destino Tower and the Riviera (loved it!)
Went again for the flower and garden festival 5/14-5/18 Grand Floridian. Great trip but was not a fan of the Grand Floridian unfortunately.
Booked in two rooms at Pop Century 12/4-12/11 (girls trip)
And just booked at the Wilderness Lodge 10/15-10/22 2022 Hoping annual passes come back so I can upgrade my six day parkhoppers this Dec.


----------



## jujubiee4

babydoll65 said:


> Was there 2/4-2/13 split stay between Gran Destino Tower and the Riviera (loved it!)
> Went again for the flower and garden festival 5/14-5/18 Grand Floridian. Great trip but was not a fan of the Grand Floridian unfortunately.
> Booked in two rooms at Pop Century 12/4-12/11 (girls trip)
> And just booked at the Wilderness Lodge 10/15-10/22 2022 Hoping annual passes come back so I can upgrade my six day parkhoppers this Dec.



What didnt you like about Grand Floridian? If you don't mind me asking. I always think about booking
it but wonder if it is worth the price.


----------



## babydoll65

jujubiee4 said:


> What didnt you like about Grand Floridian? If you don't mind me asking. I always think about booking
> it but wonder if it is worth the price.


The rooms need a major update. ( nasty old orange couch which needs to be thrown out) Though the rooms are large, and the convenience to Mk and the views are great, it was a bit of a walk to the monorail and buses.(We were in a lagoon view in Bocca Chica) I'm very glad I was able to finally give my sister her dream stay, we both decided that the Riviera and Wilderness Lodge are our favorites.


----------



## friedela

We are going in February, hopefully! Still waiting for the US Canada border to open, but that's the plan anyway!


----------



## AlanPetersdrew

I will try to make my trip this summer


----------



## AmisadaiTravels

February 2022


----------



## silverace

we are set to go September and December 2021


----------



## TheEvilQueen24

September 6th-12th


----------



## lairam

We are going in feb, split trip. Our first stay in MK area then onto POP. Very excited!!


----------



## the_park

Our window is overlapping yours.  We’re going from October 25 until November 1.  We’re so excited for the Boo Bash and to celebrate my sons ninth birthday.


----------



## pallamb

My husband & I will be going the last week of October.  We are celebrating our 25th anniversary.  We honeymooned at WDW during the 25th Anniversary of WDW.  Can't wait to attend the 50th Anniversary.


----------



## car_arev

Planing on visiting January 2022. Hopefully the full magic is back by then, and the covid restrictions have been lifted


----------



## KrzyKtty101

We are going June 2022. We were supposed to be going this month, but we pushed it back another year. We really didn't see the point in going if Tron wasn't going to be open yet .


----------



## Lashed34

I am eagily awaiting my Dreams Unlimited quote for 3 weeks in December 2022....cannot wait to come back to the parks.


----------



## TiggerBouncy

Our next trip is Oct 9th for a week. 
Trying to plan the one after that.  Probably around Feb, but it's hard when I want to bring family because it's not only my schedule that matters.  Need to get it booked soon though before the rooms fill up.


----------



## cerotts

Going 12/15-12/21. It will be our first non-summer trip, so I'm looking forward to cooler temps.


----------



## Blueyedevil77

Hey everyone. I’m a newbie here. My family and I (all 5 of us) are super excited to be going in November 2022. I know. I know. It’s 500 plus days away but I can’t help being excited. 
None of my family have ever been. We are so excited.


----------



## mdmost

Our family (2 adults, 2 kids) are finally returning to WDW for the first time since 2015. The kids were 7 and 5 at the time so it will be fun to see how they like it as 13 and 11 year olds. We've been opting for Disneyland every year until last year when we got shut out in June. We had wanted to return and since we aren't able to take a normal summer vacation this year due to work, we opted for around Labor Day since the airfares were okay and the package wasn't expensive. Very excited about returning. Under 60 days now!


----------



## KateInWonderland

My folks and I are going in August! I can't wait to get back there!


----------



## ShannyMcB

Just paid the balance on my trip for August...getting close!


----------



## Willows909

I'll be going back in September with my husband for our 40th Anniversary celebration...a year late...lol.  We haven't been since 2015.  Animal Kingdom Lodge and then over to Wilderness Lodge for a total of 7 nights....Ah... I would have loved Club Level, but it is what it is.  Just thrilled to be back!


----------



## Leelani

Being avid Disney World fans, we are finally planning our first Disney Land California & Aulani trip for June 2022.


----------



## Marz1401

I will be going October 9,2022 till October 18th,2022. I will be staying at the  Coronado resort, I’m sooo excited. This is my first trip to any Disney park as well my first solo trip…


----------



## southernhive

Dec 21 - 24 2021, but I may sell my reservation.


----------



## Louis morrell

Dec 11th - 17th. Our first stay at our home resort, SSR. We have always traded out at 7 months. This time we are looking forward to the refurbishment.


----------



## PirateNovelist

I am headed down January 24 through January 30 2022 (hopefully)


----------



## DeEtte Brower

We are going for a short trip to celebrate my 50th birthday in December and then we are taking a family vacation in June of 2022.


----------



## PittsFamilyAdventures

December 18-30!  Beyond excited but wondering how to fit it all in.  Split stay AofA and FW campground.


----------



## NewDisneyEnthusiast

Heading to BW in 24 days!


----------



## Wandering Oaken

Heading to Disney World for our final trip there November 11, 2022.  

* November 11th through November 17th at ASMovies in WDW.
* November 17th through November 20th at the Hilton in Clearwater Beach, FL.


----------



## Mwh76

My family of 5 (2 adults, 3 kids ages 10, 7 & 7) going summer 2022. Trying to decide if June or July is better and which resort to stay. I’m going to try and rent DVC points so we can stay at one of the deluxe  resorts. Any opinions welcome cause I’m so undecided! I want to stay everywhere


----------



## krybandt

Mwh76 said:


> My family of 5 (2 adults, 3 kids ages 10, 7 & 7) going summer 2022. Trying to decide if June or July is better and which resort to stay. I’m going to try and rent DVC points so we can stay at one of the deluxe  resorts. Any opinions welcome cause I’m so undecided! I want to stay everywhere
> [



Last time we went in early July and it was the hottest trip I can remember. It was hard on my youngest kid and midday pool breaks were a necessity. Not sure if June is any better. August didn't seem as hot and crowds get smaller towards the end of the month. As for resorts, Wilderness Lodge is our favorite (copper creek or boulder ridge villas if you're renting points) and you can boat to MK. Bay Lake Towers has a 1 bedroom villa that sleeps 5 and has two full bathrooms, and you can walk to MK. If you're more of an EPCOT fan, Beach Club is close and has Stormalong Bay. You really can't go wrong anywhere you choose.


----------



## scrump

This will be the first mother and daughter trip!  I have been planning this since 2019, had reservations for February 2020 and then postponed to April 2020...and you all know how that turned out.  Hopefully, it will really happen this time!


----------



## JBRB828

Willows909 said:


> I'll be going back in September with my husband for our 40th Anniversary celebration...a year late...lol.  We haven't been since 2015.  Animal Kingdom Lodge and then over to Wilderness Lodge for a total of 7 nights....Ah... I would have loved Club Level, but it is what it is.  Just thrilled to be back!


We are going back August 2022 because our 2020 trip we canceled. We will be celebrating our 51st anniversary  then. We celebrate 50 yrs. this year but decided not to go because  a lot of things are not how I like them, so we decided on next year. I made my reservations a few months ago for CR CL MKV 9 days…..figured we‘d splurge. 
I hope you have a wonderful time and Happy Anniversary ( a little early).


----------



## Willows909

*JBRB828*
   Happiest Anniversary to you as well!  I splurged a bit and was able to up it to AKL CL...I am hopeful that it will be a great experience.  Perhaps for our 45th we'll do another CL just like yours!  ( I don't think I could wait til our 50th...LOL)  We have another trip in the planning for May 2022 with extended family (Pop Century).   I do love Disney despite being angry from time to time with it...love/hate relationship with the $$$$!


----------



## JBRB828

Willows909 said:


> *JBRB828*
> Happiest Anniversary to you as well!  I splurged a bit and was able to up it to AKL CL...I am hopeful that it will be a great experience.  Perhaps for our 45th we'll do another CL just like yours!  ( I don't think I could wait til our 50th...LOL)  We have another trip in the planning for May 2022 with extended family (Pop Century).   I do love Disney despite being angry from time to time with it...love/hate relationship with the $$$$!


i agree about the $$$$$$$. Lol


----------



## TXRunner

For us it's an anniversary trip as well.  We went to Hawaii the year of our 15th and this year in April was our 20th.  So we'll be celebrating a little late, but we've booked for next March (our spring break week).  After two years without vacations I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Toolulu22

Mwh76 said:


> My family of 5 (2 adults, 3 kids ages 10, 7 & 7) going summer 2022. Trying to decide if June or July is better and which resort to stay. I’m going to try and rent DVC points so we can stay at one of the deluxe  resorts. Any opinions welcome cause I’m so undecided! I want to stay everywhere


My vote is for June- Beach Club.  Great pool, the boardwalk, ice cream shops.


----------



## Nevada25

November 28th to December 4th


----------



## grumpy2001

Nevada25 said:


> November 28th to December 4th


ditto


----------



## Nevada25

grumpy2001 said:


> ditto


Are you goin solo or with people.


----------



## grumpy2001

Nevada25 said:


> Are you goin solo or with people.


 6-8 people


----------



## Nevada25

grumpy2001 said:


> 6-8 people


Cool I am goin solo would love to meet up just to say hi


----------



## grumpy2001

staying offsite.   only day at disney planned is nov. 29 monday.  all plans not set yet.


----------



## NelsonWaters

Nov. 27th to Dec. 5th. First time staying on Disney property as well!! We go every year but always stay off property because its usually 5 to 6 adults and we find the 2 or 3 bedroom villas that have a full kitchen, that are not even 15 min away from Disney, to just be a life saver when your trying to cut costs where you can. But because we couldn't go last year due to Covid, we rolled over those savings to this trip to celebrate the 50th anniversary in style. Was able to snag a 2 bedroom villa at the Beach Club in early January at a good price (or at least a good price for Disney Resort prices lol) We can NOT wait!


----------



## Bharp0305

Leaving this Saturday for a 18 hour drive! 7 kids so wish me luck on the drive haha


----------



## Nevada25

NelsonWaters said:


> Nov. 27th to Dec. 5th. First time staying on Disney property as well!! We go every year but always stay off property because its usually 5 to 6 adults and we find the 2 or 3 bedroom villas that have a full kitchen, that are not even 15 min away from Disney, to just be a life saver when your trying to cut costs where you can. But because we couldn't go last year due to Covid, we rolled over those savings to this trip to celebrate the 50th anniversary in style. Was able to snag a 2 bedroom villa at the Beach Club in early January at a good price (or at least a good price for Disney Resort prices lol) We can NOT wait!


Oh fun. I am goin the 28th to the 4th


----------



## DVChris

We are in escrow for our first DVC purchase. Fingers crossed we close soon!


----------



## Dead2009

Quite possibly going next year. Family is talking about going in June, my lady friend is talking about going in October. So we shall see!


----------



## tehSAC

The plan is December 4-9 but with the surge of Delta variant, we may cancel our trip.


----------



## Joshh8314

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.




Going in March 2022, looking forward to it - will be first staying at Disney


----------



## jkeilty

Sept 22-29 at the Wilderness Lodge.  It's getting close!  I've been to WDW a bunch but not since 2007 (we switched to Universal for a few trips then life got in the way)  I got to see Disneyland for the first time in 2018 and got the Disney bug back, big time!  I'm going with my BF for his first trip there ever.


----------



## Nevada25

jkeilty said:


> Sept 22-29 at the Wilderness Lodge.  It's getting close!  I've been to WDW a bunch but not since 2007 (we switched to Universal for a few trips then life got in the way)  I got to see Disneyland for the first time in 2018 and got the Disney bug back, big time!  I'm going with my BF for his first trip there ever.


You gotta let us know how wilderness lodge is. Goin stay there in November


----------



## emrysaki

Going for the Boo Bash on September 19!


----------



## Amanda Hickerty

I Hope you have a wonderful first trip

We will be there shortly after you for our first trip on November 12- 20th. I am excited to see all the christmas decor at the parks and cant wait to feel the magic. We are taking our 2 year old for her birthday. She has the same birthday as Mickey Mouse and was born on his 90th Birthday. We are beyond excited.


----------



## lidjen27

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


First week of October!


----------



## Drewsdad

November 15 - 20th..


----------



## PattyCakes808

My husband and I are going September 30th - October 9th (one Universal Day).  We are being joined by my brother, SIL and my nephews.  First time going with folks other than just the 2 of us since 2016, so very excited!  We'll be in MK on the 1st so I plan on saying hi to Pete, Craig and others folks I see (although I'm shy, so maybe I won't ☺)  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## gsoares

Nov 13 - 19...and trying to plan a smaller trip mid September after all the lower crowd reports!


----------



## Amanda Hickerty

gsoares said:


> Nov 13 - 19...and trying to plan a smaller trip mid September after all the lower crowd reports!



We will be there the same time you will be with our 2 year old. I have been watching MDE and the crowd levels are so low right now. I bet they jump back up after October 1st.

Have a great trip.


----------



## igrsod

I currently have 3 trips on the go... hoping to go on any of them.  
December 14-19
Feb 13-20
July 25-Aug 3

We have been cancelling and moving trips so many times over the past year and a half that I've lost count.
Hopefully we get to go soon.  Not holding out hope for the first two... but seriously should be ok to go by next summer.


----------



## Drewsdad

Less than two weeks to be able to make ADRs.


----------



## salisboss

November 3-7. My 4yo DD first time.


----------



## helenm29

Pkltm said:


> We are flying down Sep 28, DCL Sep 29- Oct 2, then AKL Oct 2-11. We are celebrating our 20th Anniversary.


Happy Anniversary! have fun.


----------



## helenm29

My DH and I are going from October 21-November 7th! long awaited, NO ADULT KIDS, time away from home trip for 42nd anniversary! (delayed)


----------



## linfromtexas

Thanksgiving week-SOG !  We've gone to WDW for Thanksgiving every year  for the last 10 years except for 2020.  Last time we went was 2019--*our 50th* ! Disney pulled out the stops to help us celebrate.  Thanks Disney !


----------



## PattyCakes808

September 30 - October 9. In addition to the 50th celebrating my anniversary, my brother & SIL’s (who are joining us!!!!, myone neohew’s graduating and getting his master’s and my 2nd nephew graduating HS and joining the Air Force (ships out in December) So much to rejoice in! I’m deeply grateful and very excited


----------



## PattyCakes808

PattyCakes808 said:


> September 30 - October 9. In addition to the 50th celebrating my anniversary, my brother & SIL’s (who are joining us!!!!, myone neohew’s graduating and getting his master’s and my 2nd nephew graduating HS and joining the Air Force (ships out in December) So much to rejoice in! I’m deeply grateful and very excited


Omg! Just realized I posted in here twice  And don’t know how to delete. Apologies!!!


----------



## linfromtexas

PattyCakes808 said:


> September 30 - October 9. In addition to the 50th celebrating my anniversary, my brother & SIL’s (who are joining us!!!!, myone neohew’s graduating and getting his master’s and my 2nd nephew graduating HS and joining the Air Force (ships out in December) So much to rejoice in! I’m deeply grateful and very excited


Be sure to stop and get a 50th button at guest services. Cast members really helped us celebrate !


----------



## PattyCakes808

Thanks!


----------



## CrystalClear82

Headed back for New Years Eve!!
Dec 31-Jan 4


----------



## Nolefan1984

Nov 18-25. I'm so excited!


----------



## MelanieC

We're planning our first trip since 2014 for October 2022. It will be my me, my husband and son (he'll be 25 then) and my daughter (she'll be 30), her boyfriend and our grandson. We'll be staying at the AS Movies.


----------



## Drewsdad




----------



## Suziepeach

The end of October until early November- heck we got to use those expensive Halloween tickets, LOL ...


----------



## caryrae

We are doing a WDW/Disney cruise next May which our cruise will just happen to be the same as the podcast cruise that Pete mention recently. It will be our 1st cruise and excited to meet the Dis crew. We also booked through the DVC Rental Store for a stay at Boulder Ridge which are really excited about too since we‘ve never stayed at a deluxe or DVC resort. A few firsts for us, the 50th going on, and now the podcast cruise. Should be an awesome vacatio.


----------



## katyjeka

We arrive December 2nd for two weeks.


----------



## ExtraMagic

I can hardly wait! September 18-23!


----------



## ParklandDISDad

Staying at the Poly October 22-24 and WL December 11-17. So excited to see the newly renovated rooms at both resorts.


----------



## jnktrips

Going in November!  Super excited


----------



## MrBellatrixLestrange

End of October, the whole Genie thing has kind of dampened my enthusiasm between the uncertainty and the additional cost.


----------



## Cygnusx1

Wife and I are going to Epcot October 21, to hit the Wine and Food Festival. First time without kids, so should be interesting and fun. Probably going to Uber!!


----------



## sheilafri

First solo trip the last week of October. F & W and freedom to do what I want. Woo hoo.


----------



## jlmarr

I went yesterday.  Pirates and Canoes.  Wanted to ride the newly refurb'd Snow White but I was tired so bailed.


----------



## mamaanna

We will be there in 81 days!


----------



## supernova

Leaving in 8 days, for a four day/three night short stay for the 50th!  Booked for one night each through DVC at Polynesian, Wilderness Lodge, and Beach Club.  Reservations at Studios on Sept 30th, Magic Kingdom on Oct 1st (for the 50th) and then Epcot on Oct 2nd.  Then my week-long trip is booked for the end of November/beginning of December.

Really psyched for my flight next Wednesday!


----------



## MrBellatrixLestrange

MrBellatrixLestrange said:


> End of October, the whole Genie thing has kind of dampened my enthusiasm between the uncertainty and the additional cost.


And one day in December too.  Fortunately as that will be Epcot I can largely forget the recent changes as I won't even consider doing the Genie+ or IAS for that park.


----------



## shanenindy

Dec 6-9 before heading down to the Keys for our one year wedding anniversary! We are hoping to score a confirmed reservation for those dates.


----------



## bayri

My boyfriend and I will be going on a 7 night Disney cruise in December!


----------



## lbjb247

First ever family wdw trip will be 29th January - 5th February flying out of Dublin. So nervicited.


----------



## MomAbout

We are travelling from Canada and will be staying at Coronado Springs December 16-21!!  So very excited for this vacation


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

52 more days!!! Dec 3-11 celebrating my 5th wedding anniversary <3


----------



## debsister

Feb 5-12


----------



## mamaanna

Today is our ADR day!!


----------



## Steveburnsred

Next month!


----------



## ksawano

December 19-23!


----------



## bluespencerac

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


Galactic Starcruiser in September, CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## MommaRae3

My bestie and I are going the 2nd weekend in January, just us, no hubbies or kids


----------



## gryphon3261

May 2022- first visit in four years!!


----------



## PamNC

12/12 - 12/16 is my next trip home. Taking Mom to see the Christmas decor


----------



## Dawson'sMom

12/9-12/17 2022 Can't wait will have been 4 yrs!!!


----------



## LAIwan

We’re going in April to celebrate my best friend’s son’s HS graduation!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

We will arrive at Poly on 12/29 and checking out on 12/30 only to use up points I cannot bank. We then head to Legoland for 3 nights and Universal for 6 nights. I did snag some good reservations at Kona, Ohana and Steakhouse71 so there's that lol.


----------



## Lzegar

Feb


----------



## Michelewith1L

January, can’t wait!


----------



## fgaini

End of april. First time with our daughter (2y old)


----------



## chainkid

Heading down on Nov 24th to Dec 4th with 11 people staying at Boardwalk Villas. Feel like its been years since I've been home. Very bummed to not have ESPN club anymore though.


----------



## Susie831

Going in March for our kids first time


----------



## haeleigh

November 21 - 28. Having a really difficult time booking dining reservations because it’s the week of Thanksgiving. Don’t really recommend going to Disney during a major holiday lol


----------



## ftbaker1313

early Feb, first trip with our grandson.


----------



## kdavants

Jan 30 thru Feb 5 hopefully.


----------



## Pickles516

Some time in 2023


----------



## Dancer84xoxo

Hopefully going back in December 2022!!!!


----------



## ThomasA

Leaving December 14th! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Bmele

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.


Have fun!


----------



## Bmele

Dancer84xoxo said:


> Hopefully going back in December 2022!!!!


We’re shopping for March!


----------



## Bmele

derekt28 said:


> We'll be headed down the second week of June.


Awesome!


----------



## TioAdis78

Went this September for my birthday, going back again next year, except that we'll be doing Magic Kingdom this time!


----------



## fireman1

A week from tomorrow. Dec 4th -11th.  
The wife and I are doing a few days at the world and two at universal.  
We haven't been to DW in 5 years.
 I haven't been to universal since 2010 and the wife has never been.


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

i'll be there in 6 days!!! going Dec 3rd-11th celebrating my 5th wedding anniversary and it'll be my first time there during a holiday so i'm super excited to see the decorations.


----------



## tehSAC

We will be there on the 4th to the 9th.   First time in the parks during the holiday season.


----------



## PamNC

12/11 - 12/16 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Yahoo


----------



## fireman1

12/4 - 12/11.


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

4 more days!!! 12/3-12/11


----------



## mutantsfornukes

Checking in on 1/2.  Can't wait.


----------



## Rozaa

dischick87 said:


> I know I will be going for the first time to DW in October from the 28th- November 4 with my mother and 11 month old niece. We will be going for my 30th birthday.





NaptownMVP said:


> December 15th - 20th! I need one of those cool countdown sigs.


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## PirateNovelist

53 days!


----------



## EmilyGahr

47 days - paid off our hotel balance today!


----------



## Maliapercic

Jan 30- feb 4 for our first trip! My son is going to be turning 12 there and my daughter is 7! we are so excited!


----------



## CLamb

We are hopefully going Marci gras break! End of February


----------



## The Jackal

We will be there in April


----------



## mbroadley

We will be there later this week, 12/25-12/31.


----------



## KippyKip

Sunday, 12/26 to meet up with my family at DCA.


----------



## cinnabunjay

We're doing a cruise in November of 2022, but I'm not sure that counts.

We're planning on taking a friendmily trip out to Disneyland in Cali in November of 2023 though!


----------



## philipharris84

I am going to visit it this month with my little cousins. Can't wait for this, so excited. Already can imagine how happy they will be. Also, such days improve my productivity at work because I have more motivation to earn money for all these. And I like to use employee tracking system check to see how much my efficiency as an employee raised.


----------



## mich7088

Trying to go this December!


----------

